#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  ألفاظ قرآنية (متجدد)

## فراشة

ألفاظ قرآنية

لفظ (الفتنة) في القرآن

*الفتنة سنة كونية في هذه الحياة، لا تخلو منها حياة 
الأمم والأفراد على حد سواء، دل على ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون} (العنكبوت:2). 
وهي عادة ما تدل على شر ينزل بالإنسان، وقد تدل أحياناً على خير يراد به، 
أرشد لذلك قوله تعالى: {ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة} (الأنبياء:35).

ولفظ (الفتنة) ورد في القرآن الكريم  في ستين موضعاً؛ 
ورد في ستة وثلاثين موضعاً بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{والفتنة أشد من القتل} (البقرة:191)، 
وورد في أربعة وعشرين موضعاً بصيغة الفعل، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{ثم إن ربك للذين هاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا} (النحل:110). 

ولأهمية  هذا اللفظ في منظومة المفاهيم القرآنية، ومعرفة مدلولاته 
نعقد السطور  التالية، بادئين بوقفة لغوية نحدد من خلالها الأصل 
اللغوي لهذا اللفظ، ثم  نعطف على تلك الوقفة بوقفة ثانية، 
نستبين من خلالها أهم المعاني التي ورد  عليها لفظ (الفتنة) في القرآن الكريم. 



الأصل  اللغوي لمادة (فتن) يدل على ابتلاء واختبار. 
وأصل الفتن: إدخال الذهب  النار؛ لتظهر جودته من رداءته، 
واستعمل في إدخال الإنسان النار. قال تعالى:  
{يوم هم على النار يفتنون} (الذاريات:13)،  
يقال: فتنت أفتن فتناً. وفتنت الذهب بالنار، إذا امتحنته. وهو مفتون وفتين.  
والفتان: الشيطان. والفتن: الإحراق. وشيء فتين: أي محرق.



هذا هو الأصل اللغوي لمادة (فتن)، أما المعاني التي ورد عليها هذا 
اللفظ في القرآن الكريم فهي عديدة، نذكر منها: 


- الفتنة بمعنى (الابتلاء والاختبار)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون}  (العنكبوت:2)، 
معناه: أن الله سبحانه وتعالى لا بد أن يبتلي ويختبر عباده  المؤمنين 
بحسب ما عندهم من الإيمان. ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{وفتناك فتونا} (طه:40)، أي: اختبرناك اختباراً حتى صَلَحت للرسالة. 
وعلى حسب هذا المعنى جاء أكثر استعمال هذا اللفظ في القرآن الكريم.  


- الفتنة بمعنى (الشرك)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{والفتنة أشد من القتل} (البقرة:191)، 
أي: الشرك بالله أعظم من أي فعل آخر. نُقل هذا عن عدد من التابعين. 
ومن هذا القبيل قوله سبحانه: 
{وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة} (البقرة:193)، 
أي: حتى لا يكون شرك، كما قاله غير واحد من المفسرين. 


- الفتنة بمعنى (الكفر)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة} (النور:63)، 
قال الطبري: الفتنة ها هنا: الكفر. ونحو قول الطبري قال ابن كثير. 
وقال بعض المفسرين: (الفتنة) في الآية بمعنى (العقوبة في الدينا). وقيل غير ذلك.


- الفتنة بمعنى (أذى الناس)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله} (العنكبوت:10)، 
قال البغوي: أي: جعل أذى الناس وعذابهم كعذاب الله في الآخرة. 
ونحو ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{ ثم إن ربك للذين هاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا } (النحل:110)، 
أي: عُذبوا ومُنعوا من الإسلام. 


- الفتنة بمعنى (التعذيب بالنار)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات} (البروج:10)، 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وغيره: حَرقوا. ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز وجل: 
{ذوقوا فتنتكم} (الذاريات:14)، 
قال مجاهد: حريقكم.   


- الفتنة بمعنى (القتل)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا} (النساء:101)، 
قال البغوي: أي: يغتالكم ويقتلكم. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: 
{ فما آمن لموسى إلا ذرية من قومه على خوف من فرعون 
وملئهم أن يفتنهم } (يونس:83)، 
أي: يقتلهم. 


- الفتنة بمعنى (العدول عن الحق)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{واحذرهم أن يفتنوك عن بعض ما أنزل الله إليك} (المائدة:49)، 
قال الرازي: أي: يردوك إلى أهوائهم؛ فإن كل من صُرف من الحق 
إلى الباطل فقد فُتن. ومنه قوله عز وجل: 
{وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك} (الإسراء:73). 


- الفتنة بمعنى (الضلالة)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{ومن يرد الله فتنته} (المائدة:41)، 
قال الشوكاني: أي: ضلالته. ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه: 
{ما أنتم عليه بفاتنين} (الصافات:162)، 
أي: بمضلين. 


- الفتنة بمعنى (الحُجَّة والمعذرة)، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا} (الأنعام:23)، 
أي: لم تكن حجتهم ومعذرتهم إلا قولهم: {والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين}، 
وهذا مروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما. 



- الفتنة بمعنى (الجنون)، من ذلك قوله تعالى:
 {بأيكم المفتون} (القلم:6)، 
أي: بأيكم الجنون، كما روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، 
واختاره الطبري، على اعتبار كون {المفتون} بمعنى (الفتون)، 
من باب حمل اسم المفعول على معنى المصدر. وكون (الجنون) فتنة؛ 
من جهة أن العدول عن سبيل أهل العقول هو محنة وفتنة.

 



هذه  أهم المعاني التي ورد عليها لفظ (الفتنة) في القرآن. 
ويبقى وراء ذلك أن  نقول: إن الفتنة من الأفعال التي تكون من الله تعالى، 
ومن العبد كالبلية  والمصيبة، والقتل والعذاب وغير ذلك من الأفعال المكروهة، 
ومتى كانت  (الفتنة) من الله، فإنها تكون على وجه الحكمة، 
كما قال تعالى: {ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة}؛ 
ومتى كانت (الفتنة) من الإنسان كانت على عكس ذلك، 
كما قال سبحانه: {يا قوم إنما فتنتم به} (طه:9)؛ 
ولهذا يذم الله الإنسان بأنواع الفتنة نحو قوله: {والفتنة أشد من القتل}. 


نتابع إن شاء الله
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
أسأل الله أن يقينا شر الفتن وأن يصبرنا على المحن
شكرا لك يا فراشة
ومتابع معك الألفاظ القرآنية إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
> أسأل الله أن يقينا شر الفتن وأن يصبرنا على المحن
> شكرا لك يا فراشة
> ومتابع معك الألفاظ القرآنية إن شاء الله



اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا وفتنة الممات
أهلا بك وبحضورك ومتابعتك دائما أحمد
لك خالص تقديري دائما
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الخير) في القرآن

من الألفاظ المركزية في القرآن لفظ (الخير)، 
حيث ورد هذا اللفظ ما يقرب من مئة وثمانين مرة، 
جاء في معظمها (اسماً)، كقوله تعالى: {ذلكم خير لكم} (البقرة:45)، 
وجاء في سبعة مواضع فقط (فعلاً)، منها قوله تعالى: 
{وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار} (القصص:66).

ولفظ (الخير)  في الأصل اللغوي يدل على العطف والميل، 
وعليه قالوا: (الخير) ضد الشر؛ لأن  كل أحد يميل إليه، ويعطف على صاحبه؛ 
وعليه أيضاً قالوا: (الاستخارة) وهي  الاستعطاف، 
لأن المستخير يسأل خير الأمرين، ويُقدِم عليه؛ و(الخِيَرة):  الاختيار؛ 
لأن المختار لأمر إنما هو مائل إليه، ومنعطف عليه دون غيره.



ثم إن (الخير) في التعريف الاصطلاحي: ما يرغب فيه كل الناس، 
كالعقل، والعدل، والفضل، والشيء النافع، وضده: الشر .

و(الخير) يطلق  على نوعين: أحدهما: خير مطلق، 
وهو أن يكون مرغوباً فيه بكل حال، كطلب  الجنة. 
وثانيهما: خير نسبيٌّ، ويكون مقابلاً للشر، 
كالمال يكون خيراً  للبعض، ويكون شراً لآخرين.

ولفظ (الخير) في القرآن على وجهين: أحدهما: أن يكون (اسماً)، 
كقوله تعالى: {ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير} (آل عمران:104). 
ثانيهما: أن يكون (وصفاً)، على تقدير صيغة (أفعل)، كقوله تعالى: 
{وأن تصوموا خير لكم} (البقرة:184)،  ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى} (البقرة:197)، 


وورد لفظ (الخير) مقابلاً لـ (الشر) مرة، وورد مقابلاً لـ (الضُرِّ) مرة أخرى، 
فمن أمثلة مقابلته لـ (الشر)، قوله سبحانه: 
{فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره * ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شراً يره} (الزلزلة:7-8)، 
ومن أمثلة مقابلته لـ (الضر) قوله تعالى: 
{وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو 
وإن يمسسك بخير فهو على كل شيء قدير} (الأنعام:17).


أما من حيث المعنى، فإن لفظ (الخير) في القرآن أطلق على معان، منها:

الأول: المال، كقوله تعالى: {إن ترك خيراً} (البقرة:180)، 
فـ (الخير) هنا - كما قال القرطبي - المال من غير خلاف. 
وعلى هذا المعنى جاء أكثر استعمال القرآن للفظ (الخير).


الثاني: الطعام، كقوله تعالى على لسان موسى عليه السلام: 
{رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير} (القصص:24)، 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: سار موسى من  مصر إلى مدين ليس له طعام 
إلا البقل وورق الشجر، وكان حافياً، فما وصل إلى  مدين حتى سقطت نعل قدميه، 
وجلس في الظل وهو صفوة الله من خلقه، وإن بطنه  للاصق بظهره من الجوع، 
وإن خضرة البقل لترى من داخل جوفه، وإنه لمحتاج إلى  شق تمرة.


الثالث: القوة، كقوله سبحانه في حق مشركي العرب: 
{أهم خير أم قوم تبع} (الدخان:37)، 
قال البغوي : يعني: أقوى، وأشد، وأكثر من قوم تُبَّع،  
وعلى هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {أكفاركم خير من أولئكم} (القمر:43).   


الرابع: العبادة والطاعة، كقوله سبحانه: {وأوحينا إليهم فعل الخيرات} (الأنبياء:73)، 
قال القرطبي: "أي: أن يفعلوا الطاعات".


الخامس: حُسْن الحالة، كقوله تعالى حاكياً قصة شعيب عليه السلام مع قومه: 
{إني أراكم بخير} (هود:48)، 
قال الطبري :  "يدخل في خير الدنيا: المال، وزينة الحياة الدنيا، 
ورخص السعر، ولا دلالة  على أنه عنى بقيله ذلك بعض خيرات الدنيا دون بعض، 
فذلك على كل معاني خيرات  الدنيا"،


السادس: التفضيل، من ذلك قوله تعالى: {أولئك هم خير البرية} (البينة:7)، 
أي: المؤمنون بالله حق الإيمان أفضل الخلق أجمعين. 



السابع: القرآن، وذلك في قوله تعالى: 
{وقيل للذين اتقوا ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا خيرا} (النحل:30)، 
قال القرطبي: "المراد: القرآن".  








ختاماً، فإن  لفظ (الخير) كغيره من ألفاظ القرآن، 
لا يُفهم المراد منه تماماً إلا من  خلال معرفة السياق الذي ورد فيه، 
فعلى الرغم من أنه قد ورد في كثير من  الآيات القرآنية بمعنى (المال)، 
إلا أنه قد ورد في آيات غير قليلة على غير  هذا المعنى، 
مما يحتم ضرورة معرفة السياق الذي ورد فيه هذا اللفظ أو ذاك. 


نتابع إن شاء الله

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

{قُلِ  اللَّهُمَّ   مَالِكَ   الْمُلْكِ   تُؤْتِي   الْمُلْكَ   مَنْ   تَشَاءُ   وَتَنْزِعُ   الْمُلْكَ  مِمَّنْ  تَشَاءُ  وَتُعِزُّ  مَنْ   تَشَاءُ  وَتُذِلُّ  مَنْ   تَشَاءُ  بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)} سورة آل عمران .


جزاك الله كل الخير يا فراشة.. :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

*الفراشة الجميلة

تسلم الايادى يا قمر موضوع رااااااائع
ماشاء الله جزاكِ الله خيرا
متابعة معكِ على طوووووووووول

محبتى*

----------


## فراشة

> {قُلِ  اللَّهُمَّ   مَالِكَ   الْمُلْكِ   تُؤْتِي   الْمُلْكَ   مَنْ   تَشَاءُ   وَتَنْزِعُ   الْمُلْكَ  مِمَّنْ  تَشَاءُ  وَتُعِزُّ  مَنْ   تَشَاءُ  وَتُذِلُّ  مَنْ   تَشَاءُ  بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)} سورة آل عمران .
> 
> 
> جزاك الله كل الخير يا فراشة..


وجزاك كل الخير أحمد
أهلا بك دائما
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *الفراشة الجميلة
> 
> تسلم الايادى يا قمر موضوع رااااااائع
> ماشاء الله جزاكِ الله خيرا
> متابعة معكِ على طوووووووووول
> 
> محبتى*


تسلمي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي
نورتي الموضوع 
وتسعدني متابعتك على طووووووول
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الروح) في القرآن*

*(الروح) من الألفاظ التي خاض الناس في تعريفها وبيان طبيعتها،* 
* وتخبط  الفلاسفة في تحديد ماهيتها والوقوف على حقيقتها، وهي في النهاية من المعاني * 
* التي استأثر الله بعلمها،ولم يجعل للإنسان سبيلا إلى معرفتها، عرف ذلك من  عرف،* 
* وجهله من جهل، وكابر فيه من كابر، قال تعالى:* 
*{ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي* 
* وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا} (الإسراء:85).* 
* وتخبرنا معاجم اللغة العربية عن مادة (روح) بأنها أصل كبير مطرد،* 
*دل على  سعة وفسحة واطراد. وأصل ذلك كله الريح.* 
*وأصل (الياء) في الريح (الواو)؛  وإنما قُلبت ياء لكسرة ما قبلها.*
* و(الروح) - بضم الراء المشددة -: ما به  حياة الأنفس،* 
* يؤنث ويذكر، ويُجمع على (أرواح).* 
* هذا عن لفظ (الروح) لغة، أما ما وراء اللغة، فقد قال بعض أهل العلم:* 
* (الروح) جسم لطيف، أجرى الله العادة بأن يخلق الحياة في البدن مع ذلك  الجسم.* 
* ولفظ (الروح) ورد في القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة وعشرين موضعاً،* 
*وردت جميعها بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله سبحانه:*
* {ينزل الملائكة بالروح من أمره} (النحل:2).* 
*ولم يرد لهذا الاسم صيغة فعلية في القرآن.* 
*أما قوله سبحانه:* 
*{ولكم فيها جمال حين تريحون وحين تسرحون} (النحل:6)،* 
*فهو مأخوذ من راح يروح: إذا رجع وهو مقابل لـ غدا يغدو: إذا ذهب.* 
*وعلى هذا أيضاً قوله عز وجل:* 
*{ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر} (سبأ:12).*

* ولفظ (الروح) ورد في القرآن على عدة معان، نذكر منها:* 

* - الروح بمعنى (الحياة التي يكون بها قِوام الكائنات)، ومنه قوله تعالى: 
{ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي} (الإسراء:85)،* 
*فُسِّر (الروح) في الآية هنا على أنه العنصر المركب في الخلق الذي يحيا به الإنسان.* 

* - الروح بمعنى (بمعنى مَلَك من الملائكة)، ومنه قوله تعالى:* 
*{يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا} (النبأ:38)،* 
*قيل في معنى الآية: إنه ملك من الملائكة. وقد نقل الطبري أقوالاً أخر في الآية، 
بيد أنه لم يقطع بواحد منها.* 
*ومال ابن كثير إلى أن يكون المقصود بـ (الروح) في الآية بني آدم.* 

* - الروح بمعنى (القرآن والوحي)، ومنه قوله تعالى:* 
*{وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا} (الشورى:52)،* 
*قال ابن كثير: يعني القرآن. ونحوه قوله سبحانه:* 
*{ينزل الملائكة بالروح من أمره} (النحل:2)،* 
*قال القرطبي: الروح: الوحي.* 

* - الروح بمعنى (جبريل)، ومنه قوله تعالى:*
*{قل نزله روح القدس من ربك} (النحل:102)،*
* يعني: جبريل عليه السلام. ومن هذا القبيل قوله سبحانه:*
* {وآتينا عيسى ابن مريم البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس} (البقرة:87)،* 
*قال الطبري: الروح في هذا الموضع: جبريل.*

* - الروح بمعنى (النصر)، ومنه قوله تعالى:* 
*{وأيدهم بروح منه} (المجادلة:22)،* 
*قال الشوكاني: قواهم بنصر منه على عدوهم في الدنيا،* 
* وسمى نصره لهم روحاً؛ لأن به يحيا أمرهم.* 
*وقيل: (الروح) في الآية هنا بمعنى: البرهان.* 

* - الروح بمعنى (الرحمة)، ومنه قوله تعالى:* 
*{ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون} (يوسف:87)،* 
*قال قتادة: أي: من رحمة الله. ومن هذا القبيل قوله سبحانه:* 
*{وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه} (النساء:171)،* 
* قيل في معنى الآية: معناه في هذا الموضع: ورحمة منه.* 
*قالوا: فجعل الله عيسى عليه السلام رحمة منه على من اتبعه وآمن به وصدقه؛ 
ل**أنه هداهم إلى سبيل الرشاد. وهذا على قول في معنى الآية.* 

* - الروح بمعنى(الراحة من الدنيا)، ومنه قوله تعالى:* 
*{فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم} (الواقعة:89)،* 
* قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وغيره:* 
*فراحة من الدنيا. وقال الشوكاني: معناه الراحة من الدنيا،* 
*والاستراحة من أحوالها.* 

* - الروح بمعنى (القدرة الإلهية على الخلق)،* 
*ومنه قوله تعالى: {فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي} (الحجر:29)،* 
*أي: إن الإنسان مخلوق من خلق الله وكائن بقدرته.* 

* * 

* هذه أهم المعاني التي ورد عليها لفظ (الروح) في القرآن الكريم،* 
*والمهم في  هذا السياق أن ندرك أن معرفة حقيقة (الروح)* 
*ليس لأحد من سبيل إليها، بل هي  مما اختص الله سبحانه بعلمها.* 
*ولعل الحكمة من إخفاء علمها عن المخلوقات،* 
*أن  يتأمل الإنسان ويتحقق أن الروح التي جعل الله بها* 
*الحياة والراحة والقوة  والقدرة والحس والحركة والفهم والفكر والسمع والبصر...*
* هي من أمر الله، وهو  يباشرها ويعايشها* 
*مدة حياته وطول عمره، ومع ذلك لا يصل علمه إلى شىء* 
*من كنه  حقيقتها ودرك معرفتها، فكيف يطمع في الوصول* 
*إلى حقيقة خالقها وبارئها،* 
* {لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير} (الأنعام:103).*

*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الرحمة) في القرآن
*
*لفظ (الرحمة) مفهوم إسلامي أصيل، ورد ذكره في 

 القرآن الكريم في نحو مائتين وثمانية وستين موضعاً. 

وقد ورد في أكثر مواضعه  بصيغة الاسم، 

نحو قوله سبحانه: {إنه هو التواب الرحيم} (البقرة:37)، 

وورد في أربعة عشر موضعاً بصيغة الفعل، 

نحو قوله سبحانه {قالوا لئن لم يرحمنا ربنا} (الأعراف:149).
ولفظ (رحم) يدل على الرقة والعطف والرأفة. 

يقال: رحمه  يرحمه، إذا رقَّ له، وتعطف عليه. 

والرُّحم والمرحمة والرحمة بمعنى واحد. 

 والرَّحِم: علاقة القرابة. وسميت رحم الأنثى رحماً من هذا؛ 

لأن منها ما  يكون ما يرحم ويرق له من ولد.


ولفظ (الرحمة) في القرآن ورد على عدة معان، 

نستعرضها تالياً: 
- الرحمة التي هي (صفة) الله جلا وعلا، 

تثبت له على ما يليق بجلاله وعظمته، من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 

{ ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء } (الأعراف:156)، 

وقوله سبحانه: {وربك الغني ذو الرحمة} (الأنعام:133). 

و(الرحمة) كـ (صفة) لله سبحانه هي الأكثر وروداً في القرآن الكريم. 


- الرحمة بمعنى (الجنة)، 

من ذلك قوله تعالى: {أولئك يرجون رحمة الله} (البقرة:218)، 

أي: يطمعون أن يرحمهم الله، فيدخلهم جنته بفضل رحمته إياهم.  


- الرحمة بمعنى (النبوة)، 

من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {والله يختص برحمته من يشاء} (البقرة:105)، 

قال علي بن أبي طالب رضي  الله عنه: يختص برحمته: 

أي: بنبوته، خصَّ بها محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

وهذا على المشهور في تفسير (الرحمة) في هذه الآية. 

ومن هذا القبيل قوله  تعالى: {وآتاني رحمة من عنده} (هود:28)، 

أي: نبوة ورسالة.


- الرحمة بمعنى (القرآن)، 

من ذلك قوله تعالى: {قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا} 

(يونس:58). فـ (الرحمة) في هذه الآية القرآن.


- الرحمة بمعنى (المطر)، 

من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته} 
(الأعراف:57)، ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز وجل: 
{فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله} (الروم:50). 


- الرحمة بمعنى (النعمة والرزق)، 

من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {أو أرادني برحمة} (الزمر:38)، 

 ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز من قائل: 

{قل لو أنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي} (الإسراء:100)، 

*

*- الرحمة بمعنى (النصر)، 

من ذلك قوله تعالى: {قل من ذا الذي يعصمكم من الله إن 

أراد بكم سوءا أو أراد بكم رحمة} (الأحزاب، 

قال القرطبي: أي: خيراً ونصراً وعافية.


- الرحمة بمعنى (المغفرة والعفو)، 

من ذلك قوله تعالى: {كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة} (الأنعام:54)، 

أي: أنه سبحانه يقبل من عباده الإنابة والتوبة. 

ومن ذلك أيضاً قوله تعالى: 

{قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم 

لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله} (الزمر:53)، 

أي: لا تيأسوا من مغفرته وعفوه.


- الرحمة بمعنى (العطف والمودة)، 

من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {محمد رسول الله والذين معه أشداء 

على الكفار رحماء بينهم} (الفتح:29)، 

 ونحو هذا قوله عز وجل: {وجعلنا في قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة ورحمة} (الحديد:27)، 
*

*أي: مودة فكان يواد بعضهم بعضاً.  
*

*- الرحمة بمعنى (العصمة)، 

من ذلك قوله تعالى: {إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي} 

(يوسف:53)، قال ابن كثير: أي: إلا من عصمه الله تعالى. 



- الرحمة بمعنى (الثواب)، 

من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {إن رحمت الله قريب من المحسنين} 

(الأعراف:56)،


- الرحمة بمعنى (إجابة الدعاء)، 

من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ذكر رحمة ربك عبده زكريا} 

(مريم:2)، قال الشوكاني: يعني إجابته إياه حين دعاه وسأله الولد. 


  


وعلى الجملة، فإن لفظ (الرحمة) من الألفاظ  العامة والشاملة، 

التي يدخل في معناها كل خير ونفع يعود إلى الإنسان 

في  دنياه وآخرته؛ ومن هنا فلا غرابة أن نجد في كتب التفسير 

من يفسر لفظ  (الرحمة) في موضع بمعنى من معانيه، 

ويفسره آخر بمعنى آخر، ويحكم ذلك كله في  النهاية 

سياق الكلام وعِلْم المفسِّر.
*

*نتابع إن شاء الله
*

----------


## فراشة

لفظ (الرجس) في القرآن

*من الألفاظ التي وصف الله بها أهل الشرك والكفر، 
ونزه عنها عباده المؤمنين لفظ (الرجس)، 
وهو لفظ يحمل دلالات متعددة، منها  مادية ومنها معنوية. 
فما هي دلالة هذا اللفظ، وهل ثمة من فرق بينه وبين  (الرجز)؟ 
جواب هذين السؤالين هو مضمون السطور التالية:

ذكر صاحب معجم "مقاييس اللغة" أن (الراء، والجيم،  والسين) 
أصل يدل على اختلاط، يقال: هم في مرجوسة من أمرهم، 
أي: اختلاط.  والرجس: صوت الرعد؛ وذلك أنه يتردد. 
والرجس: هدير البعير. ويقال: سحاب  رجاس، وبعير رجاس. 
وهذا راجس حسن، أي: راعد حسن. والرجس: القذر؛ لأنه لطخ  وخلط. 
وواضح أن الأصل اللغوي لهذا اللفظ يتعلق بما هو مادي محسوس، 
لكن  توسعوا بعدُ في استعمال هذا اللفظ، فأصبح يُستعمل 
فيما هو معنوي أيضاً، كما  سيتضح لك قريباً.  


ولفظ (الرجس) ورد في القرآن الكريم في عشرة مواضع فقط، 
 منها قوله تعالى: {كذلك يجعل الله الرجس على الذين لا يؤمنون} 
 (الأنعام:125). 
ولم يأت هذا اللفظ في القرآن إلا بصيغة الاسم. 
وهو في  المواضع التي جاء فيها، لم يأت على معنى واحد، 
بل جاء على أكثر من معنى،  نستجليها فيما يأتي:


- قال سبحانه في وصف الخمر والميسر: 
{إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان} 
(المائدة:90)، 
روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن (الرجس) هنا هو: السَّخَط. 
وروي عن ابن زيد، قال: (الرجس)، الشر. 
وقال سعيد بن جبير: الإثم. 
وقال الطبري: إثم ونَتْن. وقال البغوي: أي: خبيث مستقذر. 


- و(الرجس) في قوله تعالى:{كذلك يجعل الله الرجس على الذين لا يؤمنون} 
(الأنعام:125)، 
روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن (الرجس) هنا: الشيطان. 
وروي عن مجاهد، قال: (الرجس): ما لا خير فيه. 
وقال ابن زيد: الرجس: عذاب الله. 
ورجح الطبري قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في الآية.


- و(الرجس) في قوله تعالى: {فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به} 
(الأنعام:145)،  
الحرام، كما قال البغوي. 
وقال ابن عاشور: الرجس هنا: الخبيث والقَذر.


- و(الرجس) في قوله تعالى: {قد وقع عليكم من ربكم رجس} 
(الأعراف:71)، 
السَخَط، وهذا مروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما. 
وقال الطبري والبغوي: الرجس هنا: العذاب. 
وهو بمعنى كلام ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.



- و(الرجس) في قوله تعالى: {فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم} 
(التوبة:125)، 
الشر والضلال. قال ابن زيد في معنى الآية: زادهم شراً إلى شرهم، 
وضلالة إلى ضلالتهم. وقال ابن كثير: أي: زادتهم شكا إلى شكهم، 
وريبا إلى ريبهم. وقال الكسائي: أي: نتناً إلى نتنهم. 
وقال مقاتل: إثماً إلى إثمهم. وقال القرطبي: أي: شكاً إلى شكهم، 
وكفراً إلى كفرهم. وقال ابن عاشور: الرجس هنا: الكفر. 
والمعنى في الجميع متقارب.

- وفسر كثير من المفسرين (الرجس) في قوله تعالى: 
{ويجعل الرجس على الذين لا يعقلون} (يونس:100)،
 بأنه: العذاب. وقال ابن كثير: الخبال والضلال. 


- وأغلب المفسرين على أن المراد من (الرجس) في قوله تعالى: 
{فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان} (الحج:30)، 
عبادة الأوثان، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: 
فاجتنبوا طاعة الشيطان في عبادة الأوثان. 
وقال ابن كثير : اجتنبوا الرجس الذي هو الأوثان. 
وقال ابن عاشور: وَصْفُ الأوثان بالرجس أنها رجس معنوي؛ 
لكون اعتقاد إلهيتها في النفوس بمنزلة تعلق الخبث بالأجساد، 
فإطلاق الرجس عليها تشبيه بليغ.


- و(الرجس) في قوله تعالى: 
{إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت} (الأحزاب:33)، 
عمل الشيطان، وما ليس لله فيه رضى. 
قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما. وقال قتادة: السوء. 
وقال مجاهد: الشك. وقال ابن زيد: الرجس ها هنا: الشيطان، 
وسوى ذلك من الرجس: الشرك. وقال مقاتل: الإثم. 
وقال ابن عاشور: المراد به هنا: الخبيث في النفوس، 
واعتبار الشريعة. وهذا القول يجمع الأقوال السابقة.
وأنت تلحظ أن لفظ (الرجس) في الآيات السابقة قد جاء 
على  عدة معان، فجاء بمعنى الإثم، والشرك، والشر، والعذاب، 
والشك، والشيطان،  والنجس، والخبث، والسَّخَط، 
وهي معان تجمع بين ما هو مادي حسي وما هو  معنوي، 
ويصب كلها في النهاية في المعنى اللغوي وهو معنى الخبث والقَذَر.





**ثم ها هنا سؤال قد يرد، وهو عن الفرق بين (الرجس)  و(الرجز)، 
فاعلم أن أنظار أهل اللغة قد اختلفت هنا، فقال بعضهم: 
(الرجز):  العذاب لا غير. و(الركس): العذرة لا غير. 
و(الرجس) يقال للأمرين. وجعل  بعضهم: (الرجس)، و(الرجز)، 
سواء، وهما: العذاب. قال الفراء: (الرجز) هو  (الرجس). 
وقال أبو عبيد: كما يقال: السدغ والزدغ، 
كذا يقال: (رجس) و(رجز) بمعنى. وكان أبو عمرو بن العلاء يزعم أن 
(الرجز) و(الرجس) بمعنى واحد، وأنها مقلوبة، قُلبت السين زاياً.

وتتبع دلالات لفظ (الرجز) في القرآن قد يكشف على وجه 
الفرق بين اللفظين. وهو ما نأمل أن نقف عليه في مقال غير هذا. 

نتابع إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الإخبات) في القرآن

ورد لفظ (الإخبات) في القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة مواضع هي؛ 
قوله تعالى: {إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأخبتوا 
إلى ربهم أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون} (هود:23) 
وقوله سبحانه: {فإلهكم إله واحد فله أسلموا وبشر المخبتين} (الحج:34) 
وقوله عز من قائل: {وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم أنه الحق من ربك 
فيؤمنوا به فتخبت له قلوبهم} (الحج:54) 
وكان من دعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم: (رب اجعلني لك شكَّارًا، 
لك ذكَّارًا، لك رهَّابًا، لك مِطواعًا، إليك مخبتًا، لك أوَّاهًا منيبًا) 
رواه أحمد وأصحاب السنن إلا النسائي، وأيضًا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
(اللهم إنَّا نسألك قلوبًا أوَّاهة مخبتة منيبة في سبيلك) رواه الحاكم. 

وأصل (الإخبات) في اللغة من الخَبْت، 
وهو المكان المنخفض والمطمئن من  الأرض، ضد المُصعد والمرتفع؛ 
ثم استعير لمعنى التواضع، كأن المخبت سلك نفسه  في الانخفاض، 
فأصبحت سهلة سمحة مطواعة؛ ويقال: فيه خِبْتة، أي: تواضع  ودماثة. 

وبناء على هذا الأصل اللغوي تفرع القول في معنى (الإخبات) 
فقالوا في معناه:  هو الخشوع، والخضوع، والتواضع؛ 
يقال: أخبت لله، خشع؛ وأخبت، تواضع؛ وأخبت  إلى ربه، أي: 
اطمأن إليه؛ وقد رُوي عن مجاهد في قوله عز وجل: {وبشر المخبتين} 
 قال: هم المطمئنون، وقيل: هم المتواضعون؛ والمراد بهم المؤمنون؛ 
لأن  التواضع من شيمهم، كما أن التكبر من سمات المشركين، 
قال تعالى: {كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار} (غافر:35).

وقال المفسرون في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وأخبتوا إلى ربهم} أي: 
أطاعوا ربهم أحسن طاعة، وتواضعوا لأمره بامتثاله؛ 
وأيضًا فُسِّر قوله تعالى: {فتخبت له قلوبهم} بأنه التواضع، 
أي: فيستقر الحق في قلوبهم فيخضعوا له، ويستسلموا لحكمه، 
كما قال تعالى في حق إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام: 
{قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي} (البقرة:260).

وكما ترى، فإن لفظ (الإخبات) يفيد معنى الخشوع، والخضوع، والتواضع، 
كما  يفيد معنى الهبوط، والنزول؛ وهو على ارتباط وثيق بهذه المعاني كلها، 
فيشترك  معها في كثيرٍ من الدلالات اللغوية، وإن كنا لا نعدم فرقًا طفيفيًا 
بين كل  واحدٍ منها، كما تفيد بذلك كتب الفروق اللغوية. 

ولك أن تلاحظ - أخي القارئ الكريم - أن الآيات والأحاديث السابقة، 
والتي  ذُكر فيها لفظ (الإخبات) أن هذا اللفظ قد جاء فيها مضافًا إلى 
الله سبحانه  وتعالى، ولم يأتِ في القرآن الكريم ذِكْرٌ لهذا اللفظ 
مضافًا لغير الله  تعالى؛ بينما جاء لفظ (التراحم) و(الذل) 
وصفًا مضافًا للمؤمنين، قال تعالى:  {رحماء بينهم} (الفتح:29) 
وقال جل علاه: {أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين} (المائدة:54) 
ويمكن أن يُستفاد من هذا المَلْحَظ، أن لفظ (الإخبات) ليس تواضعًا فحسب، 
وإنما هو تواضع مع انقياد؛  لله هو التواضع له سبحانه، 
وذلك يكون بفعل ما أمر الله به، واجتناب ما نهى  عنه، وتعظيم شرعه،
 والذل والخضوع بين يديه، وتحكيم شرعه في مناحي الحياة  كافة، 
مع القبول والتسليم بكل ما شرع. 

وإذ تبين هذا، أمكن لنا أن نقول: إن التواضع المجرد، وإن كان فيه لين 
جانب  وسهولة طبع، يفارق معنى (الإخبات) من جهة أن التواضع المجرد، 
تواضع غير  مقرون بالانقياد، أما (الإخبات) فهو تواضع مقرون بالانقياد، 
وهو الذي امتدح  الله به عباده المؤمنين. 



 نسأل الله أن ينفعنا بالقرآن العظيم، وأن يجعله حجة لنا لا حجة علينا، 
وأن  يجعلنا من الذين يجمعون بين القول والعمل في سلوكهم، 
ومن الذين وصفهم الله  سبحانه بقوله: 
{وأخبتوا إلى ربهم}. 

*

*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (النور) في القرآن

**(النور) اسم من أسماء الله تعالى، وفي القرآن الكريم سورة اسمها  (النور)، 
ولفظ (النور) ورد في القرآن الكريم في آيات كثيرة، وعلى معان  عديدة، 
معنوية ومادية، نستبينها بعد أن نقف على معنى (النور) لغة. 

يقول أهل اللغة: النون، والواو، والراء تدل على إضاءة، واضطراب، وقلة ثبات.  
منه النور والنار، سميا بذلك من طريقة الإضاءة؛ لأن ذلك يكون مضطرباً 
سريع  الحركة. يقال: نارَ الشيء، وأنار، واستنار: إذا أضاء. 
و(النور) مأخوذ من  النار، يقال: تَنَوَّرتُ النار: إذا قصدت نحوها. 
وتنورتُ النار: تبصرتها.  ومنه النَّوْر: زهر الشجر ونواره. 
وأنارت الشجرة: أخرجت النَّوْر. وامرأة  نَوَّار، أي: عفيفة 
تنور، أي: تنفر من القبيح، والجمع نُور. 
ونار فلان  فلاناً نَوْراً: نَفَّرّه وأفزعه. 
ثم يستعار (النور) في مواضع تدل عليها  القرينة، 
فيقال: أنار فلان كلامه: إذا أوضحه. والمنارة: مفعلة من  الاستنارة، 
والأصل منورة. ومنار الأرض: حدودها وأعلامها، سميت بذلك؛  لبيانها وظهورها. 
*

*ولفظ (النور) ورد في القرآن الكريم في خمسة وأربعين (45) موضعاً، 
جاء في جميعها بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله سبحانه وتعالى: 
{الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور} (البقرة:257)، 
ولم يرد لفظ (النور) بصيغة الفعل مطلقاً في القرآن الكريم.* 

*ولفظ (النور) ورد في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، هي: 

بمعنى (الإسلام)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم} (التوبة:32)، 
عن السدي، قال: يريدون أن يطفئوا الإسلام بكلامهم. 
ونظيره قوله سبحانه: {يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره} (الصف:8)، 
قال الطبري: وعنى بـ (النور) في هذا الموضع الإسلام، 

بمعنى (الإيمان) 
من ذلك قول الحق سبحانه: {الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور} 
(البقرة:275)، 
قال الطبري: يعني بـ {النور} الإيمان، ويعني بـ {الظلمات} ظلمات الكفر وشكوكه، 
الحائلة دون إبصار القلوب، ورؤية ضياء الإيمان وحقائق أدلته وسبله. 
وعلى هذا المعنى أيضاً قوله تعالى: {ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور} 
(النور:40)، 
قال الطبري: {ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا} يقول: من لم يرزقه الله إيماناً 
وهدى من الضلالة ومعرفة بكتابه، {فما له من نور}: 
 يقول فما له من إيمان وهدى ومعرفة بكتابه. 
ويمكن أن يكون (النور) في الآية  هنا بمعنى (الهدى)، 
والمعنى قريب؛ إذ الهدى لازم عن الإيمان.

بمعنى (القرآن) 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشي به في الناس}
 (الأنعام:122)
، روى العوفي وابن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه عنهما، قال: 
(النور) هو: القرآن. ونظيره قوله تعالى: {ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به} 
(الحديد:28)
، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: {ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به} 
 قال: القرآن. وروي عن بعضهم أن (النور) في الآية هنا هو: الهدى. 
والمعنى  قريب؛ لأن القرآن فيه هدى للناس. 
ومن هذا الباب أيضاً، قوله عز من قائل: 
{وأنزلنا إليكم نورا مبينا} (النساء:174)، 
قال الطبري: هو القرآن الذي أنزله الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
 و(النور) بمعنى (القرآن) ورد في العديد من الآيات غير ما تقدم. 

بمعنى (الهادي) 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {الله نور السماوات والأرض} (النور:35)، 
قال الطبري: هادي من في السماوات والأرض، 
فهم بنوره إلى الحق يهتدون، وبهداه من حيرة الضلالة يعتصمون. 


بمعنى (الهدى) 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه} (الزمر:22)، 
قال السدي: النور: الهدى. وفسر بعضهم قوله عز وجل: 
{ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به} أن (النور) في الآية هنا هو: الهدى. 

بمعنى (النبي) صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {قد جاءكم من الله نور} (المائدة:15)، 
قال الطبري : يعني بـ (النور) محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
الذي أنار الله به الحق. 

بمعنى (ضوء النهار) 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وجعل الظلمات والنور} (الأنعام:1)، 
قال السدي: {النور} نور النهار. 

بمعنى (ضوء القمر) 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {وجعل القمر فيهن نورا} (نوح:16)، 
أي: جعل القمر منيراً في ظلمات الليل. ونظيره قوله سبحانه: 
{هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا} (يونس:5)، 
يعني: مضيئاً لأهل الأرض. 

بمعنى (ضوء يُعطاه المؤمن يوم القيامة على الصراط) 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} 
(الحديد:12)، 
قال ابن مسعود رضي  الله عنه: على قدر أعمالهم يمرون على الصراط، 
منهم من نوره مثل الجبل،  ومنهم من نوره مثل النخلة، 
ومنهم من نوره مثل الرجل القائم، وأدناهم نوراً  من نوره في إبهامه، 
يتقد مرة، ويطفأ مرة. ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{يوم يقول المنافقون والمنافقات للذين آمنوا انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم} 
(الحديد:13)، 


بمعنى (بيان الحلال من الحرام في التوراة)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور} 
(المائدة:44)،
 قال الطبري: {ونور}، يقول: فيها جلاء ما أظلم عليهم، 
وضياء ما التبس من الحكم. نظيره قوله سبحانه: 
{قل من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى نورا وهدى للناس} 
(الأنعام:91)
، يعني: جلاءً وضياءً من ظلمة الضلالة. 

بمعنى (بيان الحلال والحرام في القرآن) 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ولكن جعلناه نورا} (الشورى:53)، 
قال الطبري: يعني ضياء للناس، يستضيئون بضوئه الذي بين الله فيه، 
وهو بيانه الذي بين فيه، مما لهم فيه في العمل به الرشاد، ومن النار النجاة. 

بمعنى (العدل)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها} (الزمر:69)، 
 قال ابن كثير: أي: أضاءت يوم القيامة، إذا تجلى الحق، تبارك وتعالى، 
للخلائق لفصل القضاء. 
*

* 

*
*وعلى الجملة، فقد ورد لفظ (النور) في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، 
يدور  أغلبها على معان معنوية، كـ (الهدى)، و(الإيمان)، 
و(القرآن)، وورد بدرجة  أقل بمعنى النور المادي.
*

*
نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*
لفظ (الحق) في القرآن

من الألفاظ المحورية في القرآن الكريم لفظ (الحق)،  
فهو لفظ ذو حضور بارز في العديد من الآيات القرآنية. ولا عجب في ذلك، 
فإن  القرآن الكريم هو الحق القويم، ودعوة إلى الحق المبين.

نسعى في هذا المقال إلى الوقوف على أهم المعاني التي 
جاء عليها لفظ (الحق) في القرآن الكريم، مستبقين ذلك ببيان معناه اللغوي.

أصل (الحق) لغة: المطابقة والموافقة.  والحق: الصواب والصحيح، وضده: الباطل. 
والحقيقة: ما يصير إليه حق الأمر.  وحق الشيء: إذا وجب. 
يقال: حاق فلان فلاناً، إذا ادعى كل واحد منهما حقاً،  
فإذا غلبه على الحق، قيل: حقه وأحقه. واحتق الناس من الدَّين، 
إذا ادعى كل  واحد الحق. ويقال: أحققت كذا، أي: أثبته حقاً، 
وفلان يحمي حقيقته، أي: ما يحق  عليه أن يحمى.

و(الحق) - كما قال الأصفهاني - يطلق لغة على أوجه:
الأول: يقال لموجِد الشيء بسبب ما تقتضيه الحكمة، 
ولهذا قيل في الله تعالى: هو الحق.

الثاني: يقال للموجَد بحسب مقتضى الحكمة، 
ولهذا يقال: فعل الله تعالى كله الحق.

الثالث: في الاعتقاد للشيء المطابق لما عليه ذلك الشيء في نفسه، 
كقولنا: اعتقاد فلان في البعث والثواب والعقاب والجنة والنار حق.

الرابع: للفعل والقول بحسب ما يجب، وبقدر ما يجب، 
وفي الوقت الذي يجب، كقولنا: فعلك حق، وقولك حق.

ولفظ (الحق) ورد في القرآن الكريم في مائتين وثلاثة وثمانين موضعاً،
 
جاء في أكثرها بصيغة الاسم، نحو قوله تعالى: 
{إنا أرسلناك بالحق} (البقرة:119). 
وجاء في اثنين وعشرين موضعاً بصيغة الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وحق عليهم القول} (فصلت:25).

ولفظ (الحق) ورد في القرآن الكريم على معان عدة، نذكر منها:


جاء بمعنى الله سبحانه، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ولو اتبع الحق أهواءهم لفسدت السماوات والأرض} 
(المؤمنون:71). 
قال مجاهد وغيره: الحق هو الله عز وجل.


وجاء بمعنى القرآن الكريم،
 من ذلك قوله تعالى: {فقد كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم} (الأنعام:5). 
قال البغوي وغيره: القرآن. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {حتى جاءهم الحق} (الزخرف:29). 
يعني: القرآن، كما قال الشوكاني وغيره.  


وجاء بمعنى الإسلام، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وقل جاء الحق} (الإسراء:81). 
قال القرطبي: يعني دين الله الإسلام. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {ليحق الحق} (الأنفال:8). 
قال القرطبي: أي: يظهر دين الإسلام ويعزه.


وجاء بمعنى العدل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين} (النور:25). 
قال ابن كثير: أي: وعده ووعيده وحسابه هو العدل، الذي لا جور فيه. 
ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {فاحكم بيننا بالحق} (ص:22). 
قال الطبري: فاقض بيننا بالعدل.     


وجاء بمعنى التوحيد، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {فعلموا أن الحق لله} (القصص:75). 
قال ابن كثير: أي: لا إله غيره. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {له دعوة الحق} (الرعد:14). 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: {دعوة الحق} لا إله إلا الله. 


وجاء بمعنى الصدق، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {قوله الحق} (الأنعام:37). 
قال البغوي: أي: الصدق الواقع لا محالة، يريد أن ما وعده حق كائن. 
ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {ذلك بأن الله نزل الكتاب بالحق} (البقرة:176). 
قال الشوكاني: أي: بالصدق.


وجاء بمعنى وجوب العذاب على الكافرين، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ولكن حق القول مني} (السجدة:13). 
أي: وجب العذاب مني لهم. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: 
{وكذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين كفروا} (غافر:6). 
أي: كذلك وجبت كلمة ربك على الذين كفروا بالله.  


وجاء بمعنى الحق الذي يضاد الباطل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ذلك بأن الله هو الحق} (الحج:6). 
أي: إنه سبحانه هو الحق الذي لا شك فيه، وأن من سواه باطل. 
ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق} (الأنعام:62).     


وجاء بمعنى الدَّين الذي في الذمة: 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وليملل الذي عليه الحق} (البقرة:282). 
قال ابن كثير: وليملل المدين على الكاتب ما في ذمته من الدَّين. 
ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {فإن كان الذي عليه الحق سفيها أو ضعيفا} (البقرة:282).   


وجاء بمعنى الأولوية والأحقية، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ونحن أحق بالملك منه} (البقرة:247). 
أي: نحن أولى بالملك منه. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: 
{فالله أحق أن تخشوه} (التوبة:13). 
قال الطبري: فالله أولى بكم أن تخافوا عقوبته بترككم جهادهم، وتحذروا سخطه عليكم.


وجاء بمعنى الحظ والنصيب، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم} (الذاريات:19). 
أي: نصيب مقسوم. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: 
{والذين في أموالهم حق معلوم} (المعارج:24). 
قال ابن كثير: أي: في أموالهم نصيب مقرر لذوي الحاجات.    


وجاء بمعنى الحاجة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {قالوا لقد علمت ما لنا في بناتك من حق} (هود:79). 
أي: ليس لنا فيهن حاجة. 


وجاء بمعنى البيان، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {قالوا الآن جئت بالحق} (البقرة:71). 
قال قتادة: الآن بيَّنت لنا. ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {وجاءك في هذه الحق} (هود:120). 
أي: جاءك في هذه السورة بيان لخبر الرسل من قبلك.  


وجاء بمعنى الإنجاز والتأكيد، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وعدا عليه حقا} (التوبة:111). 
أي: ما قضى به سبحانه أمر لا بد منه، ولا محيد عنه. 
ونحوه قوله سبحانه: {وكان وعد ربي حقا} (الكهف:98). 
قال ابن كثير: أي: كائناً لا محالة. 





هذه أهم المعاني التي جاء عليها لفظ  (الحق) في القرآن الكريم. 
وبالوقوف على مدلولات هذا اللفظ يتبين لنا سعة  دلالته، 
وسبب اعتناء القرآن به؛ تبياناً لمفاهيم الإيمان، وتثبيتاً لأحكام  الإسلام.

نتابع إن شاء الله

*

----------


## فراشة

*
لفظ (القسط) في القرآن
*
قام الله (القسط) في تكوين العوالم على نُظُمها،  وفي تقدير بقاء الأنواع، 
وإيداع أسباب المدافعة في نفوس الموجودات، وفيما  شرع للبشر 
من الشرائع في الاعتقاد والعمل؛ لدفع ظلم بعضهم بعضاً، وظلمهم  أنفسهم، 
فهو القائم بالعدل سبحانه، قال تعالى: 
{شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط} 
(آل عمران:18)، 
وعَدْل الناس مقتبس من محاكاة عدله.

حول معنى (القسط) في القرآن الكريم، ستكون لنا هذه الوقفة.

تذكر معاجم اللغة أن لفظ (القسط) يدل على معنيين  متضادين: 
أحدهما: العدل. يقال: أقسط يقسط فهو مقسط: 
إذا عدل فيما أُسند  إليه. والاسم منه (القِسط) بكسر القاف. 
والإقساط: أن يعطي قسط غيره، وذلك  إنصاف. 
والثاني: الجور: يقال: قَسط يقسِط قسوطاً فهو قاسط: 
إذا جار وظلم  فيما أسند إليه. والاسم منه (القَسط) بفتح القاف، و(القُسوط). 
والقَسط: أن  يأخذ قسط غيره، وذلك جور. وعلى هذا يقال: 
إن الله يُقْسِط ولا يَقْسِط.  ويقال: أمر الله بالقِسْط، ونهى عن القُسط.   

ولفظ (القسط) مأخوذ في العربية من لفظ (قسطاس) اسم العدل بلغة الروم، 
فهو من المعرب. وروي ذلك عن مجاهد.

وقد ورد لفظ (القسط) في القرآن الكريم في نحو سبع وعشرين موضعاً، 
وورد في أكثر تلك المواضع كاسم مقرون بالباء، نحو قوله تعالى: 
{يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط} (النساء:135)، 
وورد في بعض منها كفعل، نحو قوله سبحانه: 
{وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين} (الحجرات:9)، 
وورد في موضعين كاسم آلة للوزن، وذلك في قوله تعالى: 
{وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم} (الإسراء:35)، (الشعراء:182).

وأكثر ما ورد لفظ (القسط) في القرآن الكريم إنما جاء على المعنى الأول، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط} 
(آل عمران:18). 
وقوله سبحانه: {وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين} (الحجرات:9)، 
وقوله عز وجل: {ونضع الموازين القسط} (الأنبياء:47).

وورد لفظ (القسط) على المعنى الثاني في موضعين فقط: 
أحدهما: قوله تعالى: {وأنا منا المسلمون ومنا القاسطون} (الجن:14)، 
وقوله سبحانه: {وأما القاسطون فكانوا لجهنم حطبا} (الجن:15). 
ولم يرد لفظ (القسط) بمعنى الجور في القرآن في غير هذين الموضعين. 


وأغلب المواضع التي جاء فيها لفظ (القسط) في القرآن الكريم 
إنما جاء على المعنى الأول، أي: على معنى العدل .

وقوله تعالى: {قل أمر ربي بالقسط} (الأعراف:29). 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (القسط) هنا: 
لا إله إلا الله؛ لأن أسباب الخير كلها تنشأ عنها. 

وقوله تعالى: {وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم}، 
أي: الميزان؛ لأن الميزان هو الوسيلة التي يتوصل بها إلى العدل.  

وقوله تعالى: {ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة} (الأنبياء:47) 
أي: ونضع الموازين العدل ليوم القيامة.
*



*

وبما  تقدم تعلم أن لفظ (القسط) يُطلق على معنيين متضادين، 
العدل، والجور، 
وأن  أغلب استعماله في القرآن ورد على المعنى الأول. 
والمفسرون حيثما ورد هذا  اللفظ في القرآن يفسرونه بمعنى العدل، 
إلا في المواضع التي ألمحنا إليها.

*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (**السوء) في القرآن*

 نقف في هذا المقال عند لفظ (السوء) لنرى المعاني  المتعددة والمختلفة 
التي يفيدها هذا اللفظ، باختلاف ضبط حركة السين فيه، 
ووفق اختلاف السياق الذي سِيق فيه .

في القواميس اللغوية نقرأ حول هذه المادة ما يلي:
(السَّوء) بفتح السين: مصدر ساءَه يسوُءه سَوْءًا، فعل  به ما يكره، 
وهو نقيض سرَّه، فهو مصدر، وغلب عليه أن يضاف إليه ما يراد  ذمُّه، 
تقول: هذا رجل سَوْء، وهذه امرأة سَوْء، ونحو هذا؛ 
ويقال: ساء ما  فعل فلان صنيعًا، يسوء: أي قبح صنيعه صنعًا، 
وفي التنـزيل: {ساء مثلاً القوم الذين كذبوا بآيتنا} (الأعراف:177).

و(السُّوء) بضم السين: الاسم من السَّوء، جرى مجرى  الشر، 
وكلاهما في الأصل مصدر؛ فتقول من السُّوء: استاء فلان في الصنيع، 
كما  تقول في الغم: اغتم.

وهذا اللفظ في القرآن الكريم ورد بمعان عدة، 
نستعرض بعضًا منها فيما يلي:

(السُّوء) بالضم: بمعنى الشدة، 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {يسومونكم سوء العذاب} (البقرة:49).

و(السُّوء) بالضم: بمعنى العَقْر 
- وهو الجرح للبعير - ومنه قوله تعالى في قصة ناقة صالح عليه السلام:
 {ولا تمسوها بسوء} (هود:64).

و(السُّوء) بالضم أيضًا: يطلق على البرص، 
وعليه قوله تعالى: {تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء} (طه:22).

و(السُّوء) بالضم: الشر، 
قال تعالى: {ما كنا نعمل من سوء} (النحل:28).

و(السُّوء) بالضم: الشتم والكلام القبيح، 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول} (النساء:148).

و(السُّوء) بالضم: الذنب، 
وعليه قوله تعالى: {إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء 
بجهالة ثم يتوبون من قريب} (النساء:17). 

و(السُّوء) بالضم: الضر، 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء}(النمل:62). 

و(السُّوء) بالضم: القتل والهزيمة، 
وبه فُسِّر قوله تعالى: {لم يمسسهم سوء} (آل عمران:174). 

و(السُّوء) بالضم: بمعنى بئس، 
قال تعالى في حق الذين  ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه، 
ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل، ويفسدون  في الأرض، 
قال: {ولهم سوء الدار} (الرعد:25). 

و(السَّوء) بالفتح: الزنا، 
ومنه قوله تعالى، مخاطبًا مريم عليها السلام: 
{ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء} (مريم:28)، 
ولا يصح بحال ضم السين في الآية، ولا في قوله تعالى: 
{وظننتم ظن السوء} (الفتح:12)؛ لأن (السُّوء) لا يضاف إلى الرجل، 
ولا إلى الظن، وإنما يضاف إلى الأفعال، فتقول: عَمِل عَمَل سُوء. 

و(السُّوأى) في قوله تعالى: 
{ثم كان عاقبة الذين أساؤوا السوأى} (الروم:10) 
تأنيث الأسوأ، خلاف الحسنى؛ أو مصدر، كالبشرى، 
وهي في الآية بمعنى جهنم، أعاذنا الله منها.

و(السوأة): العورة والفاحشة، 
قال تعالى: {بدت لهما سوآتهما} (الأعراف:22) 
قال ابن الأثير: السوأة في الأصل الفرج، 
ثم نُقل إلى كل ما يُستحيا منه إذا ظهر وبدا، من قول وفعل.

وقال الفراء في سورة براءة عند قوله تعالى: {عليهم دائرة السوء} (التوبة: 98) 
قال: قرأ القُراء بنصب السين {السوء} والمراد بالسوء المصدر، 
من سُؤْته سَوْءًا، ومساءَة؛ فهذه مصادر؛ قال: 
ومن قرأ بضم السين {السوء} جعله اسمًا، كقولك: 
عليهم دائرة البلاء والعذاب، والمعنى هنا: عليهم الهزيمة والشر.

*


*

وكما نلاحظ، فإن المعاني المتعددة والمتنوعة للفظ  (السوء) 
تفيد معنى الشر والأذى، والسياق هو الذي يحدد نوعًا خاصًا 
ومعينًا  من أنواع الأذى والشر. فكن على بينة من هذا، 
ففي ذلك عون لك على فهم كتاب  الله، وبه تعرف - فوق ذلك - 
وجهًا من وجوه اختلاف القراءات القرآنية.


*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (**العسر) في القرآن*





*من جملة أساليب القرآن الكريم  البيانية أسلوب التقابل بين الألفاظ، 
وذلك بأن يأتي باللفظ ويقابله بالضد،  كمقابلة (الخير) بـ (الشر)، 
ومقابلة (الإيمان) بـ (الكفر)، ومقابلة (العدل)  بـ (الظلم)، 
ومقابلة (الجنة) بـ (النار)، ونحو ذلك من الألفاظ المتقابلة.

ومن هذا القبيل المقابلة بين لفظ (اليسر)  و(العسر). 
وحديثنا هنا يدور حول لفظ (العسر) في القرآن، ودِلالته ضمن  سياقاته المختلفة. 
نتعرف على ذلك، بعد أن نقف على ما تقوله معاجم العربية 
حول المعنى اللغوي لهذا اللفظ.

يدل لفظ (العسر) لغة على صعوبة وشدة. وهو  نقيض اليسر. 
والعسر: الخلاف والالتواء. ويقال: أمر عُسْر وعسير. 
ويوم عسير:  أي صعب وشديد. وقالوا: رجل عُسْر: أي: صعب المزاج والمراس. 
وقالوا: عليك  بالميسور، واترك ما عَسُر. 
وأعسر الرجل: إذا صار من ميسرة إلى عُسْرة.  
وعَسَرْتُه أعسره: إذا طالبته بالدَّيْن، وهو معسر، ولم تنظره إلى ميسرته. 
ويقال: عسرت عليه تعسيراً: إذا خالفته. والعسرى: خلاف اليسرى، 
وتعسر الأمر:  التوى. ويقال: أعسرت المرأة: إذا عُسُر عليها ولادها. 
ويقال للذي يعمل  بشماله: أعسر. والعسرى: هي الشمال، 
وإنما سميت عسرى؛ لأنه يتعسر عليها ما  يتيسر على اليمنى. 
وتسميتهم إياها (يسرى) على طريقة التفاؤل.

ولفظ (العسر) ورد في القرآن الكريم في اثني  عشر موضعاً، 
جاء في جميع مواضعه بصيغة الاسم، ولم يرد بصيغة الفعل، 
لكن  جاء في موضع واحد بصيغة (المفاعلة)، 

- وذلك قوله تعالى: {وإن تعاسرتم فسترضع له أخرى} (الطلاق:6).

ومواضع لفظ (العسر) وردت في القرآن الكريم  في الآيات التالية،
 نذكرها، ونذكر المراد بلفظ (العسر) فيها 
ودِلالته في كل  موضع من هذه المواضع:

قوله سبحانه: {ولا يريد بكم العسر}  (البقرة:185)،
 أي: إنما رخص لكم في (الفطر) في حال المرض، وفي السفر،
 مع  وجوبه في حق المقيم الصحيح؛ تيسيراً عليكم، ورحمة بكم، 
ودفعاً للضيق  والمشقة عنكم.


- قوله سبحانه: {وإن كان ذو عسرة}  (البقرة:280)، 
يعني: وإن كان الذي عليه الدين معسراً، لا مال لديه يؤدي به  ما عليه، 
فيجب على صاحب الدين إنظاره إلى أن يصبح موسراً. 
فـ (العسرة)  هنا: عدم القدرة على أداء الدين.


- قوله تعالى: { لقد تاب الله على النبي والمهاجرين والأنصار 
الذين اتبعوه في ساعة العسرة} (التوبة:117)، 
فـ (العسرة) صعوبة الأمر وشدته.
 وكانت غزوة تبوك تسمى (غزوة  العسرة)، والجيش يسمى (جيش العسرة). 


- قوله تعالى: {ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا}  (الكهف:73)، 
أي: لا تكلفني مشقة، يقال: أرهقته عسراً، أي: كلفته ذلك.
 يقول  موسى للخضر عليه السلام: 
لا تضيق عليَّ أمري، وعاملني باليسر، ولا تعاملني  بالعسر.


- قوله تعالى: {وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا} (الفرقان:26)، 
أي: يوماً شديداً صعباً؛ لأنه يوم عدل، وقضاء فصل.


قوله تعالى: {يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر} (القمر:8)، 
أي: يوم شديد الهول، عبوسٌ، قمطرير. 
والمراد: يوم القيامة لما ينالهم فيه من الشدة.


- قوله تعالى: {سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا} (الطلاق:7)، 
أي: سيجعل الله للمطلق بعد الضيق غنى، 
وبعد الشدة سعة، وبعد الكرب فَرَجٌ.


- قوله سبحانه: {وإن تعاسرتم فسترضع له أخرى}  (الطلاق:6)، 
أي: وإن اختلف الرجل والمرأة، فطلبت المرأة أجرة الرضاع  كثيراً، 
ولم يجبها الرجل إلى ذلك، أو بذل الرجل قليلاً، ولم توافقه عليه، 
فليسترضع له غيرها. فـ (التعاسر) في الآية، 
هو الاختلاف بين الزوجين حول  أجرة الرضاع، أو الإرضاع نفسه.


- قوله سبحانه: {فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير} (المدثر:9)، 
أي: فذلك اليوم يوم شديد. وهو بمعنى قوله تعالى: {هذا يوم عسر}.  


- قوله تعالى: {فسنيسره للعسرى} (الليل:10)،
 (العسرى) هنا: جهنم. وهو مقابل {لليسرى}، وهي الجنة، 


- قوله سبحانه: {فإن مع العسر يسرا * إن مع العسر يسرا} (الشرح:5-6)، 
أي: إن مع الضيقة والشدة يسراً، أي: سعة وغنى. ثم أكد هذا الخبر.




وبما تقدم تعلم أن لفظ (العسر) جاء في معظم  مواضعه 
في القرآن الكريم يفيد الضيق، والمشقة، والشدة، وصعوبة الأمر، 
وجاء  في موضع واحد بمعنى: النار. 
وجاء في موضع واحد بمعنى: الاختلاف.   

نتابع إن شاء الله 

*

----------


## فراشة

لفظ (الرزق) في القرآن


*(الألفاظ) في العربية لها دلالات  حقيقة، ودلالات مجازية، 
ودلالات شرعية، ودلالات عرفية. واللفظ الواحد يَحمل  في سياق ما معنى محدداً، 
ويحمل في سياق ثان معنى آخر، وهكذا فاللفظ نفسه  لا يحمل الدلالة ذاتها 
في سياقاته المختلفة، بل تتعدد دلالاته بتعدد  السياقات التي يرد فيها، 
لكن تبقى هذه الدلالات السياقية على صلة ما  بالمعنى الأصلي للفظ. 

ومن الألفاظ الدالة على ما ذكرنا لفظ  (الرزق)، 
فقد ورد في القرآن الكريم بمعان مختلفة، بحسب السياقات التي ورد  فيها. 
وسنقف مع هذه المعاني ، بادئين بالتعريف اللغوي لهذا اللفظ.

تفيد معاجم اللغة أن لفظ (الرِّزق) - بكسر  الراء - في أصله اللغوي 
يدل على عطاء لوقت، ثم يُحمل عليه غير الموقوت، 
والاسم: الرزق، وجمعه أرزاق. يقال: ارتزق الجند: أخذوا أرزاقهم. 
والرزق: عطاء الله جل ثناؤه. يقال:  رزقه الله رزقاً. 
و(الرزق) يقال للعطاء الجاري تارة، وللنصيب تارة، 
ولما  يصل إلى الجوف، ويُتغذى به تارة، يقال: أعطى السلطان رزق الجند، 
ورُزقت  علماً. و(الرازق) يقال لخالق (الرزق)، ومعطيه، والمسبب له، 
وهو الله تعالى،  ويقال ذلك للإنسان الذي يصير سبباً في وصول الرزق. 
و(الرزاق) لا يقال إلا  لله تعالى.


ولفظ (الرزق) ورد في القرآن الكريم في  ثلاثة وعشرين ومائة موضع (123)، 
ورد في واحد وستين موضعاً (61) بصيغة  الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالا طيبا} (المائدة:88)، 
وورد في اثنين وستين موضعاً (62) بصيغة الاسم، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله} (البقرة:60).

وذكر المفسرون أن لفظ (الرزق) في القرآن الكريم 
ورد على عدة معان هي على النحو التالي:


(الرزق) بمعنى (العطاء)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ومما رزقناهم ينفقون} (البقرة:3)، 
يعني: مما أعطيناهم ينفقون ويتصدقون. ونظيره قوله عز وجل: 
{أنفقوا مما رزقناكم} (البقرة:254)، أي: مما أعطيناكم. 
ونحو هذا كثير في القرآن.   

(الرزق) بمعنى (الطعام)، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{كلما رزقوا منها من ثمرة رزقا} (البقرة:25)، 
أي: أُطعموا. ومثله قوله عز من قائل: {قالوا هذا الذي رزقنا من قبل} 
(البقرة:25)، أي: أُطعمنا.


(الرزق) بمعنى (المطر)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون}(الذاريات:22)، 
يعني: المطر. قال ابن عاشور: (الرزق) أطلق هنا على (المطر) 
على طريقة المجاز المرسل؛ لأن المطر سبب لحصول (الرزق) بأنواعه. 
ومن هذا القبيل، قوله سبحانه: 
{وما أنزل الله من السماء من رزق} (الجاثية:5)، 


(الرزق) بمعنى (النفقة)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن}
 (البقرة:233)، يعني نفقة المولود كائنة على والده. 
ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز وجل في أموال السفهاء: 
{وارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم} (النساء:6)، 


(الرزق) بمعنى (الثواب)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون} (آل عمران:169)،
 أي: يثابون على ما قدموا من أعمال وتضحيات. 
ونظيره قوله جلَّ وعلا: {يرزقون فيها بغير حساب} (غافر:40)، 
أي: يثابون فيها ثواباً غير مقدر. 



(الرزق) بمعنى (الجنة)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ورزق ربك خير وأبقى} (طه:31)، 
 ومثله قوله سبحانه في نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
{وأعتدنا لها رزقا كريما} (الأحزاب:31)، يعني: الجنة.


(الرزق) بمعنى (الشكر)، 
وذلك قوله سبحانه: {وتجعلون رزقكم أنكم تكذبون} (الواقعة:82)، 
قال الطبري: وتجعلون شكر الله على رزقه إياكم التكذيب.  


(الرزق) بمعنى (الفاكهة)، 
وذلك قوله تعالى: {وجد عندها رزقا}  (آل عمران:37)، 
فسر كثير من الصحابة والتابعين (الرزق) هنا بـ (الفاكهة)،  
قالوا: وجد عندها فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء، وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف. 





والمتأمل في أغلب المعاني التي جاء عليها  لفظ (الرزق) 
في القرآن الكريم، يجد أن السياق الذي ورد فيه هذا اللفظ، 
قد  أكسبه دلالة زائدة على المعنى الأصلي له، غير أن جميع تلك الدلالات 
لا تخرج  في المحصلة عن معنى (العطاء)، 
وهو الأصل اللغوي لمعنى (الرزق)، 
فهي صادرة  عنه، وراجعة إليه، ودائرة في فلكه. 


نتابع إن شاء الله

*

----------


## فراشة

لفظ (الإسراف) في القرآن الكريم






*من السلوكيات التي ذمها القرآن  الكريم، وتوعد مرتكبيها بالعقاب 
سلوك (الإسراف). فما هو (الإسراف) في  اللغة؟ 
وما هي دلالاته في القرآن الكريم؟ 
هذا ما نخصص للجواب عنه هذه  السطور. 

**لفظ (الإسراف) مأخوذ من (السَّرَف)، 
وهو في  أصله اللغوي يدل على تعدي الحد، 
تقول: في الأمر سَرَفٌ، أي: مجاوزة القدر.  و(السرف) تجاوز الحد 
في كل فعل يفعله الإنسان، وإن كان ذلك في المال أشهر.  
ويقال تارة اعتباراً بالقَدْر، كقول سفيان: 
"ما أنفقتَ في غير طاعة الله، فهو سرف، وإن كان قليلاً". 
ويقال تارة اعتباراً بالكيفية، كقول سفيان أيضاً: 
"سمي قوم لوط عليه  السلام مسرفين، من حيث إنهم تعدوا في 
وضع البذر في غير المحل المخصوص". 
ويقولون: إن السرف أيضاً: الضراوة بالشيء والولوع به. 

**ويأتي (السرف) في اللغة بمعنى (الإغفال)، 
كقول القائل: (مررت بكم فسرفتكم)، أي: أغفلتكم. 
وفلان سَرِف الفؤاد: غافله.  و(السَّرَف) الجهل. و(السَّرِف) الجاهل. 
و(السُّرْفَةُ) دودة القز.  وسَرَفَتِ السُّرْفَةُ الشجرةَ: أكلت ورقها. 

ولفظ (الإسراف) ومشتقاته ورد في القرآن الكريم 
في ثلاثة وعشرين موضعاً، ورد في ستة مواضع بصيغة الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم} (الزمر:53)، 
وورد في سبعة عشر موضعاً بصيغة الاسم، 
منها قوله سبحانه في أموال اليتامى: {ولا تأكلوها إسرافا} (النساء:6).

**ولفظ (الإسراف) ورد في القرآن الكريم على ستة معان، 
هي وفق التالي:

**(الإسراف) بمعنى (التجاوز عن الحد المشروع)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا} (الأعراف:31)، 
أي: لا تسرفوا في الأكل والشرب، وتجاوز الحد الذي شرعه الله لكم. 
لأنه تجاوز لحدود  الله، وتعدٍّ على ما شرعه لعباده.

**ونظير هذا قوله عز وجل: 
{كلوا من ثمره إذا أثمر وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده ولا تسرفوا} (الأنعام:141)، 
اختار الطبري أن المراد: النهي عن (الإسراف) في كل شيء. 

**(الإسراف) بمعنى (الشرك بالله)، 
حملوا على هذا المعنى قوله عز وجل: 
{وأن المسرفين هم أصحاب النار} (غافر:43)،
 قال قتادة: يعني المشركين. وقال عكرمة: الجبارون والمتكبرون. 
وقيل: هم الذين تعدوا حدود الله، وهذا جامع لما ذُكر. 
ونظير هذا قوله تعالى: 
{وإن فرعون لعال في الأرض وإنه لمن المسرفين} (يونس:83)، 
قال البغوي: أي: المجاوزين الحد؛ لأنه كان عبداً، فادعى الربوبية. 
ومثل ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{فأنجيناهم ومن نشاء وأهلكنا المسرفين} (الأنبياء:9)،

**(الإسراف) بمعنى (الحرام)، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى في أموال اليتامى: 
{فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم ولا تأكلوها إسرافا وبدارا} (النساء:6)، 
أي: حراماً، قال الطبري: يعني: بغير ما أباحه الله لك. 
وقال البغوي: بغير حق. وقال القرطبي: بغير الواجب المباح لهم. 
وكل هذه الأقوال مؤداها واحد، وهو حرمة أخذ مال اليتيم بغير وجه مشروع.

**(الإسراف) بمعنى (خلاف ما يجب فعله شرعاً)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف في القتل}
 (الإسراء:33)، 
أي: لا يقتل غير القاتل تشفياً وانتقاماً. وقد قالوا في  معناه: 
فلا يسرف الولي في قتل القاتل، بأن يمثل به، أو يقتص من غير القاتل.

**(الإسراف) بمعنى (النفقة في المعصية)، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: 
{والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا} (الفرقان:67)، 
أي: لم ينفقوا أموالهم في معصية الله.  
قال ابن زيد:  كل ما أنفق في معصية الله، وإن قلَّ، فهو إسراف.

**(الإسراف) بمعنى (الإفراط في المعاصي)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم}  (الزمر:53)، 
أي: أكثروا من فعل الذنوب، وأفرطوا على أنفسهم بارتكاب  المعاصي. 
وذهب بعض المفسرين إلى أن (الإسراف) 
هنا يشمل إسراف المؤمن،  وإسراف المشرك، 
قال الطبري: عنى تعالى ذكره بذلك جميع من أسرف على نفسه 
من أهل الإيمان والشرك؛ لأن الله عمَّ بقوله: 
{يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم} جميع المسرفين، 
فلم يخصص به مسرفاً دون مسرف.



**وبما تقدم يتبين، أن المعنى الرئيس الذي  يدور حوله لفظ (الإسراف) 
إنما هو تجاوز الحد المشروع، فكل من تجاوز ما شرعه  الله فهو مسرف، 
و(الإسراف) قد يكون بفعل المعاصي، وقد يكون بفعل الشرك،  
وقد يكون زيادة في فعل مباح أو مطلوب، 
وقد يكون نقصاً في فعل مطلوب، 
فكل  ذلك تجاوزٌ لما شرعه الله لعباده، ورضيه لهم.

**وقد تبين أيضاً، أن لفظ (الإسراف) أكثر ما  جاء في القرآن الكريم 
بمعنى (الشرك بالله، والكفر به)، 
يلي ذلك مجيئه بمعنى  التجاوز في (الإنفاق). ويضاف إلى ما تقدم، 
أن جميع المعاني التي جاء عليها  لفظ (الإسراف) في القرآن الكريم، 
إنما هي معاني متداخلة ومترابطة، ويجمعها  قاسم مشترك، 
هو تجاوز الحد المشروع، كما هو واضح لمن تأمل فيما تقدم.  

**نتابع إن شاء الله
*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (السبيل) في القرآن الكريم




من الألفاظ المركزية في القرآن الكريم  لفظ (السبيل). 
وهو في أصله اللغوي يدل على أمرين: 
الأول: إرسال شيء من علو  إلى سفل. 
والثاني: امتداد شيء. فمن الأول قولهم: أسبلت الستر، 
وأسبلت  السحابة ماءها وبمائها. والسبل: المطر الجود، وقيل للمطر: 
سبل ما دام  سابلاً، أي: سائلا في الهواء. ومنه قولهم لأعالي الدلو: 
أسبال. ومن الثاني:  السبيل: وهو الطريق؛ سمي بذلك لامتداده. 
وجمعه سُبُل. قال تعالى: {وأنهارا وسبلا} (النحل:15). 
وقيل لسالكه: سابل، وجمعه سابلة، والسابلة: المختلفة في السبل 
جائية وذاهبة. وقالوا: سبيل سابلة: أي مسلوكة. أسبل الزرع، إذا خرج سنبله. 

ويستعار لفظ (السبيل) في مواضع، فيفيد  معاني أُخر، تدل عليها القرينة.
ويُستعمل (السبيل) لكل ما يُتوصل به إلى  شيء، خيراً كان أو شراً، 
قال تعالى: {ادع إلى سبيل ربك} (النحل:125)، فهذا في الخير. 
وقال سبحانه: {ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين} (الأنعام:55)، وهذا من الشر. 
و(السبيل) يُذكَّر ويؤنث، قال تعالى: 
{وإن يروا سبيل الرشد لا يتخذوه سبيلا} (الأعراف:146)، فذكَّر (السبيل). 
وقال جل ذكره: {قل هذه سبيلي} (يوسف:108)، فأنث (السبيل).


ولفظ (السبيل) ورد في القرآن الكريم في خمسة وسبعين ومائة موضع (175)، 
جاء في جميع تلك المواضع بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات} (البقرة:154). 
ولم يرد لفظ (السبيل) في القرآن بصيغة الفعل. وورد لفظ {السبيل} مضافاً 
إلى لفظ الجلالة في {سبيل الله} في خمسة وستين آية، وورد مضافاً إلى 
ضمير لفظ الجلالة {سبيله} في أحد عشر موضعاً. 



ولفظ (السبيل) ورد في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، نذكر منها:

{السبيل} بمعنى (طاعة الله)، 
وهو كثير في القرآن الكريم، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا} (البقرة:190)، 
يعني : قاتلوا طاعة لله الذين يقاتلونكم . ومنه أيضاً قوله تعالى: 
{وأنفقوا في سبيل الله} (البقرة:195)، 
أي: أنفقوا أموالكم في مصارفها الشرعية طاعة لله.


و{السبيل} بمعنى (القدرة والطاقة)، 
وعلى هذا فُسِّر {السبيل} في قوله عز من قائل: 
{ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا} (آل عمران:97)، 
قال الطبري بعد أن ذكر عدة أقوال في المراد بـ {السبيل} في هذه الآية: 
"وأولى الأقوال في ذلك عندنا بالصواب، قول من قال: إن ذلك على قدر الطاقة؛
 لأن {السبيل}  في كلام العرب: الطريق، فمن كان واجداً طريقاً إلى الحج، 
لا مانع له منه  من زمانة، أو عجز، أو عدو، أو قلة ماء في طريقه، 
أو زاد، أو ضعف عن المشي،  فعليه فرض الحج، لا يجزيه إلا أداؤه".
 وليس في القرآن الكريم على هذا  المعنى لـ {السبيل} إلا هذه الآية.


و{السبيل} بمعنى (المخرج)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى في حق الفاحشات من النساء: 
{أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا} (النساء:15)، يعني: مخرجاً مما هن فيه.
 ومنه أيضاً قوله سبحانه: {انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا 
فلا يستطيعون سبيلا} (الإسراء:48)، يعني: مخرجاً.


و{السبيل} بمعنى (المسلك والطريق)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء 
إلا ما قد سلف إنه كان فاحشة ومقتا وساء سبيلا} (النساء:22)، 
يعني: بئس المسلك أن تفعلوا ذلك. ونظيره أيضاً قوله تعالى: 
{ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا} (الإسراء:32)،
 قال ابن كثير: "أي: وبئس طريقاً ومسلكاً". 
 ومن هذا القبيل قول الباري سبحانه: 
 {عسى ربي أن يهديني سواء السبيل} (القصص:22)، 
أي: إلى الطريق الأقوم، وهو طريق الحق.

 
و{السبيل} بمعنى (دين الإسلام)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين} (النساء:115)، 
قال الرازي: يعني: غير دين الموحدين. ومنه أيضاً قوله سبحانه: 
{ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا} (النساء:150)، 
قال البغوي: أي: ديناً بين اليهودية والإسلام، ومذهباً يذهبون إليه. 


و{السبيل} بمعنى (الهدى)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له سبيلا} (النساء:88)، 
قال ابن كثير: أي: لا طريق له إلى الهدى، ولا مخلص له إليه. 
ونظيره قوله تعالى: {ومن يضلل الله فما له من سبيل} (الشورى:46)، 
قال الطبري: ومن يخذله عن طريق الحق، فما له من طريق إلى 
الوصول إليه؛ لأن الهداية والإضلال بيده سبحانه دون أحد سواه.


و{السبيل} بمعنى (الحجة)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلا} 
(النساء:141)، قال الطبري: يعني: حجة يوم القيامة. 
ومن هذا القبيل قوله تعالى: {وعلى الله قصد السبيل} (النحل:9). 
أي: على الله تبيين الطريق المستقيم، والدعاء بالحجج والبراهين الواضحة.


و{السبيل} بمعنى (المؤاخذة والعقوبة )، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل} 
(الشورى:41)، أي: بمؤاخذة ولا عقوبة ، لأنه وقع عليهم الظلم ، 
وقوله بعدها {إنما السبيل الذين يظلمون الناس ويبغون في 
الأرض بغير الحق} ( الشورى 42) 
فهؤلاء هم المؤاخذون  الذين تقع عليهم العقوبة لظلمهم وبغيهم بغير حق ، 
ومنه قوله سبحانه : {ما على المحسنين من سبيل}  (التوبة:91)  
أي: ليس على الذين تخلفوا عن الغزو لمرض أو عجز مؤاخذة أو  
إثم بسبب تخلفهم وقعودهم عن الجهاد؛ لأنهم معذورون ، 
وإنما المؤاخذة  والعقوبة في الذين تخلفوا من غير عذر يسوغ لهم ذلك ،


و{السبيل} بمعنى (الملة والمذهب)، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله} (يوسف:108)، 
قال ابن كثير: أي: طريقه ومسلكه وسنته. 
ومنه أيضاً قوله سبحانه: {ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله} 
(الأنعام:153)، قال البغوي: {سبيله} طريقه ودينه الذي ارتضاه لكم.





والمستفاد من تتبع لفظ {السبيل}  في القرآن الكريم، أن جميع المعاني 
التي جاء عليها هذا اللفظ، إنما تعود  عند التحقيق والتدقيق 
إلى المعنى اللغوي الأول، وهو (الطريق) الممتد، 
لكن  السياقات المختلفة التي ورود فيها اللفظ، أضفت عليه معنى جديداً، 
أو معنى  مجازيًّا، خرجت به عن أصله الحقيقي ، ليفيد معنى أوسع، 
وهذا من إعجاز  العربية لغة القرآن الكريم.



نتابع إن شاء الله

*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الجهاد) في القرآن

*

*لفظ (الجهاد) شغل حيزاً ملحوظاً في القرآن الكريم، 
خاصة في القرآن  المدني، في إشارة واضحة إلى أن هذا الموضوع 
من المواضيع التي أولاها القرآن  عناية خاصة؛ لما يترتب 
على إقامة الجهاد من تحقيق مقاصد الشريعة إيجاداً  وحفظاً. 

ولفظ (الجهاد) في أصله اللغوي 
يدل على المشقة، يقال: جهدت نفسي، وأجهدت،  أي: حملتها من المشاق 
على غير عادتها.

ولفظ (الجهاد) مصدر رباعي على وزن (فعال)، 
يدل على المشاركة في الفعل  عموماً، والفعل هنا هو (الجهد)، 
والمشاركة هنا تبين تعدد الفاعلين، على عكس  ما هو الحال في لفظ (جهد)، 
حيث الفاعل واحد. 

ولفظ (الجهاد) ورد في القرآن الكريم في واحد وأربعين موضعاً، 
ورد في سبعة وعشرين موضعاً بصيغة الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين} (التوبة:73)، 
وورد بصيغة الاسم في أربعة عشر موضعاً، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{إن كنتم خرجتم جهادا في سبيلي} (الممتحنة:1). 

ولفظ (الجهاد) ورد في القرآن الكريم على ثلاثة معان: 

الأول: بمعنى الجهاد بالقول، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وجاهدهم به جهادا كبيرا} (الفرقان:52)، 
قال الطبري:  جاهدهم بهذا القرآن جهادا كبيراً، 
حتى ينقادوا للإقرار بما فيه من فرائض  الله، ويدينوا به، 
ويذعنوا للعمل بجميعه. 
ونحو هذا قوله تعالى: {يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين}. 
وهذا النوع من (الجهاد) يسمى الجهاد بالحجة والبرهان، 
وهو مقدم على الجهاد بالسيف والسنان. 

الثاني: الجهاد بالقوة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {لا يستوي  القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي الضرر 
والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم  وأنفسهم فضل الله المجاهدين 
بأموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين درجة وكلا وعد  الله الحسنى 
وفضل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجرا عظيما} (النساء:95)، 
فالمقصود بلفظ (الجهاد) في هذه الآية ونحوها جهاد الكفار 
في ساحات القتال، بدليل قوله تعالى: {بأموالهم وأنفسهم}. 
ومن هذا القبيل، قوله سبحانه: 
{وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم} (الصف:11). 
وأكثر لفظ (الجهاد) في القرآن جاء على حسب هذا المعنى. 
وهذا النوع من (الجهاد) يسمى الجهاد بالسيف والقتال. 

الثالث: الجهاد بالعمل الصالح، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه} (العنكبوت:6)، 
قال ابن كثير: هذا كقوله: {من عمل صالحا فلنفسه} (فصلت:46)، 
أي: من عمل صالحاً، فإنما يعود نفع عمله على نفسه، 
فإن الله غني عن أفعال العباد. ونحو هذا، قوله عز وجل: 
{والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا} (العنكبوت:69). 


ثم ها هنا بعض ألفاظ على صلة وثيقة بلفظ (الجهاد)، 
نذكر معناها، ونتعرف على مدلولها:

قوله تعالى: {والذين لا يجدون إلا جهدهم} (التوبة:79)، 
المراد: لا يجدون سبيلاً إلى إيجاد ما يتصدقون به إلا طاقتهم، أي: جُهد أبدانهم. 

وقوله سبحانه: {وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم} (الأنعام:109)، 
أي: حلفوا واجتهدوا في الحلف أن يأتوا به على أبلغ ما في وسعهم.

وقوله عز وجل: {وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده} (الحج:78)، 
يحتمل المعاني الثلاثة للجهاد، أي: جاهدوا في سبيل الله أعداء الله 
مستفرغين طاقتهم في ذلك. قال ابن عباس: لا تخافوا في الله لومة لائم، 
فهو حق الجهاد. 



ولا يغيبن عن بالك هنا أمران: 

أحدهما: أن لفظ (الجهاد) مصطلح إسلامي خالص، 
لم يرد في كلام عرب الجاهلية،  ولم يرد في لغات الناس غير لغة الإسلام، 
ومن ثم كان لهذا المصطلح دلالته  الخاصة، وإيحاؤه المميز عن غيره 
من المصطلحات المشابهة، كمصطلح (القتال)،  ومصطلح (الحرب)، 
ومصطلح (الحرب (المقدسة)، 
فكل هذه المصطلحات ونحوها لا شأن  لها بمصطلح (الجهاد).

ثانيهما: وهو على صلة بسابقه، وهو أن (الجهاد) لا يضاف إليه 
أي لفظ آخر،  فليس هناك جهاد إسلامي، وجهاد غير إسلامي، 
وليس هناك جهاد مشروع، وجهاد غير  مشروع، بل جهاد فحسب، 
وغير ذلك سمِّه ما شئت من الأسماء إلا اسم (الجهاد).  
ومن ثم كان من المهم في هذا السياق عدم الخلط بين 
مفهوم (الجهاد) في  الإسلام، ومفهوم (الحرب المقدسة) في الأدبيات الغربية.
*


*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الإستقامة) في القرآن*




*من الألفاظ التي اختص بها القرآن الكريم لفظ (الاستقامة)، 
وهو من  الألفاظ المركزية في الشريعة الإسلامية، حتى إن رسول الله 
صلى الله عليه  وسلم لما سئل عما يكون الاعتصام به في درب 
الحياة الراحب، أجاب بقوله: 
(قل ربي الله ثم استقم) رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهما. 

والجذر اللغوي لهذا اللفظ هو (قوم)، تقول: قام قياماً، إذا انتصب، 
والقَوْمة: المرة الواحدة. ويقال أيضاً: قوَّمت الشيء تقويماً: 
إذا قدرت  قيمته ومكانته، وأصله أنك تقيم هذا مكان ذاك. 
ومن الباب قولهم: هذا قِوام  الدين والحق، أي: به يقوم. 

ولفظ (الاستقامة) يقال في الطريق الذي يكون على خط مستو، 
وبه شبه طريق الحق، قال تعالى: {اهدنا الصراط المستقيم}. 
واستقامة الإنسان: لزومه المنهج المستقيم. 

و(الاستقامة) بحسب مفاهيم الشرع: لزوم ما جاء به الشرع أمراً ونهياً. 
قال تعالى: {وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه} (الأنعام:153).

ولفظ (الاستقامة) ورد في القرآن الكريم في عشرة مواضع في صيغة الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {فاستقم كما أمرت} (هود:112). 
وورد وصفاً لـ {الصراط} في خمسة وثلاثين موضعاً، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ويهديك صراطا مستقيما} (الفتح:2)، 
وورد وصفاً لـ (القسطاس) في موضعين فقط، أحدهما: 
قوله عز وجل: {وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم} (الإسراء:35)، 
ولم يأت هذا اللفظ بصيغة الاسم (استقامة) في القرآن. 

ولفظ (الاستقامة) ورد في القرآن الكريم على أربعة معان، هي: 

الأول: بمعنى الثبات والدوام على الدعوة إلى الدين، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {فاستقم كما أمرت}، 
قال ابن كثير: يأمر تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعباده 
المؤمنين بالثبات والدوام على الاستقامة. ونحو ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{فادع واستقم} (الشورى:15)، 
وعلى ذلك أيضاً يفسر قوله تعالى: 
{قال قد أجيبت دعوتكما فاستقيما} (يونس:89)، 

الثاني: بمعنى الثبات على التوحيد، 
وعلى هذا قوله سبحانه: {إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا} (فصلت:30)، 
أي: ثبتوا على توحيد الله، ولم يخلطوا توحيد الله بشرك غيره معه. 
روي عن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قرأ على المنبر قوله سبحانه: 
{إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا}، 
قال: استقاموا لله بطاعته، ولم يروغوا روغان الثعلب.

الثالث: الثبات على طاعة الله والتزام أحكامه، 
على ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا} (الجن:16)، 
روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قوله: {وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة} 
يعني بالاستقامة: الطاعة. أي: لو ثبتوا واستداموا على طاعة الله، 
لأسقيناهم ماء نافعاً كثيراً. وفي الآية معنى ثان ذكره ابن كثير،  حاصله: 
أن أهل الضلال لو استمروا على ضلالهم، لأوسعنا عليهم الرزق  استدراجاً لهم. 
وعلى كلا المعنيين يبقى معنى (الاستقامة) هنا: الدوام  والاستمرار، 
لكن على المعنى الأول - وهو الأرحج - الثبات والدوام على  الطاعة، 
ويؤيد هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: 
{ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم 
بركات من السماء والأرض} (الأعراف:69). 
وعلى المعنى الثاني، الثبات على الضلال والكفر، 
ويؤيد هذا المعنى قوله سبحانه: 
{فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء} (الأنعام:44). 

الرابع: بمعنى الوفاء بالعهد والثبات عليه، 
وذلك قوله سبحانه: {فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم} (التوبة:7)، 
قال ابن كثير: إن تمسكوا بما عاقدتموهم عليه وعاهدتموهم من ترك 
الحرب بينكم وبينهم، فامضوا على ما عاهدتموهم عليه. 
**

**والذي نخلص إليه مما تقدم، أن لفظ (الاستقامة) في القرآن يفيد معنى  
الثبات على الأمر والدوام والاستمرار عليه بشكل أساس، 
أما صرفه إلى  (الثبات) و(الدوام) على هذا الأمر أو ذاك، 
فهو أمر يحدده السياق القرآني،  وترشد إليه آثار السلف.
**نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الحساب) في القرآن*




*لفظ (الحساب) حاضر في القرآن الكريم بقوة، 
يكفينا في هذا أنه سبحانه  جعل من أسماء يوم القيامة (يوم الحساب). 
فما هي دلالة هذا اللفظ المحوري في  القرآن الكريم؟ 
وقبل ذلك، ما هي دلالته في لغة العرب؟

تفيد معاجم اللغة أن مادة (حسب) تدل على معان أربعة رئيسة، هي وفق التالي: 

أولاً: العدُّ. تقول: حسبت المال أحسبه حسباً وحسباناً، أي: أعده. 
ويدخل في  هذا المعنى: الحسبان بمعنى الظن
ويدخل فيه أيضاً: الحَسَب، وهو ما يُعدُّ  من مآثر الإنسان. 
ويدخل فيه أيضاً، قولهم: احتسب فلان ابنه، إذا مات  كبيراً؛ 
 ويدخل فيه  أيضاً: الحسبة بمعنى حسن تدبير الأمر
 ويدخل فيه أيضاً: الحسبة: بمعنى احتسابك  الأجر. 

ثانياً: الكفاية. تقول: شيء حساب، أي: كاف. 
ويقال: أحسبت فلاناً، إذا أعطيته ما يرضيه؛ وكذلك حسبته. 

ثالثاً: الحسبان، جمع حِسبانة، وهي: الوسادة الصغيرة. 
وقد حسبت الرجل أحسبه، إذا أجلسته عليها، ووسدته إياها. 

رابعاً: الأحسب: الذي ابيضت جلدته من داء، ففسدت شعرته، كأنه أبرص. 
وقد ورد لفظ (الحساب) في القرآن في ثمانية ومائة موضع، 
جاء في خمسين منها بصيغة الفعل، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة} (البقرة:214). 
وجاء في ثمانية وأربعين منها بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{والله سريع الحساب} (البقرة:202). 
وجاء على صيغة اسم فعل في عشرة مواضع، من ذلك قوله عز وجل:
 {فإن حسبك الله} (الأنفال:62). 

ولفظ (الحساب) ورد في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، منها: 

بمعنى الكثرة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا} (النبأ:36)، 
قال قتادة: عطاء كثيراً، فجزاهم بالعمل اليسير الخير الجسيم، الذي لا انقطاع له. 
على نحو قوله سبحانه: {عطاء غير مجذوذ} (هود:108). 

بمعنى الثواب والجزاء، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {إن حسابهم إلا على ربي} (الشعراء:113)، 
أي: أجرهم. قال ابن عاشور:  (الحساب) يطلق على الوفاء بالحق، 
 ونحو هذا قوله عز من قائل: {إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا} (النبأ:27). 
أي: لم يكونوا يعتقدون، أن ثمة داراً يجازون فيها، ويحاسبون. 

بمعنى الكفاية والشهادة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وكفى بالله حسيبا} (النساء:6)، 
قال ابن كثير: وكفى بالله محاسباً وشهيداً ورقيباً. 
ومن هذا القبيل، قوله عز وجل: {كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا} (الإسراء:14)، 

بمعنى المحاسبة والعرض يوم القيامة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب} (إبراهيم:41)، 
قال الشوكاني: يوم يثبت حساب المكلفين في المحشر. 
ونحوه قوله عز من قائل: {فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا} (الانشقاق:8)، 
قال المفسرون: هو أن تعرض عليه سيئاته، ثم يغفرها الله، فهو الحساب اليسير. 

بمعنى العدد، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب} (يونس:5)، 
أي: عدد أوقات السنين، والشهور، والأيام، والساعات. 

بمعنى التقتير والمِنَّة، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب} (البقرة:212)، 
أي: أنه سبحانه يعطي من يشاء من خلقه، فيجود عليه، بغير محاسبة منه، 
ولا مِنَّة. ومن هذا القبيل قوله تعالى: 
{وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب} (آل عمران:27). 
وعلى هذا المعنى كثير من آيات القرآن. 

بمعنى حساب منازل الأفلاك، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {الشمس والقمر بحسبان} (الرحمن:5)، 
قال الطبري : جعل الشمس والقمر يجريان بحساب وعددٍ لبلوغ أمرهما، 
ونهاية آجالهما، ويدوران لمصالح الخلق التي جُعِلا لها. ومنه قوله تعالى:
 {والشمس والقمر حسبانا} (الأنعام:96). 
وليس غير هاتين الآيتين في القرآن على هذا المعنى. 
أما قوله تعالى: {ويرسل عليها حسبانا} (الكهف:40)، 
أي: عذاباً من السماء، ترمي به رمياً، وتقذف. و(الحسبان): جمع حُسْبانة، 
وهي المرامي. وهذا مروي عن قتادة وغيره. 

بمعنى الظن، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا} (آل عمران:169). 
أي: ولا تظنن. ومنه قوله سبحانه: 
{يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف} (البقرة:273). 
وعلى هذا المعنى كثير من آيات القرآن. 



 وقد ذكر أصحاب الفروق اللغوية، أن الظن درجة فوق الحسبان، 
فالظن أقرب إلى  العلم، والحسبان دون درجة الظن، فأنت تقول: 
أظن زيداً قد سافر، وذلك لرجحان  علمك بسفره، 
وتقول: أحسبه قد سافر، وذلك في حال عدم حصول العلم لديك  بسفره. 
ثم توسعوا باستعمال (الحسبان)، فأصبح يطلق بمعنى (الظن).
**نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (القرية) في القرآن*



*لفظ (القرية) في العرف المعاصر هو  اللفظ المقابل للفظ (المدينة)، 
ولكل منهما دلالة تغاير الآخر قليلاً أو  كثيراً، 
فإذا كان أولهما يشير إلى الفقر والتخلف من حيث الجملة، 
فإن الثاني  يدل على الغنى والتحضر من حيث الجملة أيضاً. 
بيد أن لفظ (القرية) في  القرآن الكريم له من الدلالة غير 
الدلالة المستعملة في عُرفنا المعاصر، 
نقف  عليها بعد أن نستجلي معنى (القرية) في لغة العرب. 

تذكر معاجم العربية أن لفظ (قري) يدل على جمع واجتماع، 

ولفظ (القرية) ورد في القرآن الكريم في ستة وخمسين موضعاً، 
جاء في جميعها  بصيغة الاسم، ولم يأتِ بصيغة الفعل. 
وجاء هذا الاسم في أكثر مواضعه بصيغة  المفرد، نحو قوله تعالى:
 {ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها} (النساء:75)، 
وجاء في مواضع أقل بصيغة الجمع، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{ولتنذر أم القرى ومن حولها} (الأنعام:92).

ولفظ (القرية) ورد في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، 
نسوقها على النحو التالي: 


**(القرية) ويراد بها مجتمع الناس في أي موضع، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة} (الإسراء:58)، 
قال مجاهد: كل قرية في الأرض سيصيبها بعض هذا. 
ومن هذا القبيل قوله سبحانه: 
{وكأين من قرية أمليت لها وهي ظالمة ثم أخذتها} (الحج:48). 

(القرية) ويراد بها (مكة المكرمة)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وضرب الله مثلا قرية كانت آمنة مطمئنة} 
(النحل:112). ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه: 
{وكأين من قرية هي أشد قوة من قريتك التي أخرجتك} (محمد:3). 
وقوله تعالى: {الذين يقولون ربنا أخرجنا من هذه 
القرية الظالم أهلها} (النساء:75)، 
فالمراد بـ {القرية} في هذه الآيات ونحوها مكة المكرمة. 

(القرية) ويراد بها (مكة والطائف)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على 
رجل من القريتين عظيم}  (الزخرف:31)، 
فقد قال المشركون بالله من قريش لما جاءهم القرآن من عند  الله: 
هذا سحر، فإن كان حقاً، فهلا نزل على رجل عظيم 
من إحدى هاتين  القريتين مكة أو الطائف. 
وليس في القرآن لفظ (القرية) على هذا المعنى غير  هذه الآية. 

(القرية) ويراد بها (أنطاكية)، 
وذلك قوله تعالى: {واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ 
جاءها المرسلون} (يس:13)، 

(القرية) ويراد بها (بيت المقدس)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية} (البقرة:58)، 
روى عن قتادة وغيره، قال: بيت المقدس. وعلى هذا قوله سبحانه: 
{وإذ قيل لهم اسكنوا هذه القرية} (الأعراف:161)، 
قال الطبري: هي قرية بيت المقدس. 

(القرية) ويراد بها (سدوم)، 
مدينة من مدائن قوم لوط، وذلك قوله تعالى: 
{إنا منزلون على أهل هذه القرية رجزا من السماء} (العنكبوت:34)، 
ذكر الطبري أن المراد بـ (القرية) هنا قرية (سدوم)، 
وهي من قرى فلسطين اليوم. 

(القرية) ويراد بها (نينوى)، 
وذلك قوله تعالى: {فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها 
إلا قوم يونس} (يونس:98)، 
قال قتادة: ذُكِرَ لنا أن قوم يونس كانوا بـ (نينوى) أرض الموصل. 

(القرية) ويراد بها (الأيلة)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية} (الكهف:77)،
 روى الطبري عن ابن سيرين أنها الأيلة. ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{واسألهم عن القرية} (الأعراف:163)، 
روى عن ابن عباس رضي  الله عنهما، قال: هي قرية يقال لها:
 أيلة (تقع في أقصى جنوب فلسطين)، بين  مدين والطور.
 وهذا قول في المراد بـ (القرية) في هذه الآية. 

(القرية) ويراد بها (مصر)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها} (يوسف:82)، 
قال الطبري: هي مصر. 



 وعلى ضوء ما تقدم، يمكن القول: إن لفظ {القرية}  
أكثر ما ورد في القرآن الكريم على المكان الذي يجتمع فيه الناس، 
وهذا ما  يدل عليه المعنى اللغوي أساساً، أما المعاني الأخرى 
التي حُمل عليها معنى {القرية} في القرآن،
 فقد أرشدت إليها آثار عن السلف، عينت المراد منها.

**نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الفقر) في القرآن*





*تحدث القرآن الكريم عن (الفقر)  و(الفقراء)، 
وجعل سبحانه الناس جميعاً (فقراء) إليه، وجعل (الفقراء) من  الناس 
أول الأصناف الذين يستحقون الزكاة، وذم سبحانه اليهود الذين 
وصفوه  سبحانه بأنه (فقير) تعالى سبحانه عن ذلك علوًّا كبيراً..

**فما هو دلالة لفظ (الفقر) في القرآن الكريم؟ 
نتعرف على ذلك بعد الوقوف على المعنى اللغوي للفظ (الفقر). 

جاء في معاجم اللغة أن لفظ (الفقر) لغة 
يدل على انفراج في شيء، من عضو أو  غير ذلك. 
من ذلك: الفِقار للظهر، الواحدة فقارة، والفقير: المكسور فقار الظهر، 
قال أهل اللغة: منه اشتق اسم الفقير،  وكأنه مكسور فقار الظهر، من ذلته ومسكنته. 
فـ (الفقر) مشتق من فقار الظهر،  فأصله مصدر فَقَره، إذا كسر ظهره، 
جعلوا العاجز بمنزلة من لا يستطيع أدنى  حركة؛ لأن الظَّهر هو مجمع الحركات، 
ومن هذا تسميتهم المصيبة فاقرة، كأنها  كاسرة لفقار الظهر. 

ولفظ (الفقر) في القرآن الكريم ورد في أربعة عشر موضعاً، 
ورد في جميعها بصيغة الاسم، ولم يرد بصيغة الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {الشيطان يعدكم الفقر} (البقرة:268). 

ولفظ (الفقر) جاء في القرآن الكريم على معنيين رئيسين، 
ومعنيين فرعيين، هي وفق التالي: 

الأول: (الفقر) بمعنى الافتقار إلى الله تعالى، 
وذلك عام للبشر  جميعاً باختلاف أجناسهم وأحوالهم، 
بل عام للموجودات كلها، وعلى هذا قوله  تعالى: 
{يا أيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله} (فاطر:15)، 
فأخبر تعالى بغنائه عما سواه، وبافتقار المخلوقات كلها إليه، 
وتذللها بين يديه، قال ابن كثير في معنى الآية: 
"هم محتاجون إليه في جميع الحركات والسكنات، 
وهو الغني عنهم بالذات". 
ومنه قوله عز وجل: {والله الغني وأنتم الفقراء} (محمد:38)،  
وإلى هذا المعنى من (الفقر) أشار سبحانه بقوله في وصف الإنسان: 
{وما جعلناهم جسدا لا يأكلون الطعام} (الأنبياء:8). 

الثاني: (الفقر) بمعنى الفقراء من عامة المسلمين، 
وهو المراد غالباً  من هذا اللفظ في القرآن الكريم، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى مخاطباً أولياء النساء:  {وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين 
من عبادكم وإمائكم إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله} (النور:32)، 
قال ابن عباس رضي  الله عنهما: 
"أمر الله سبحانه بالنكاح، ورغبهم فيه، وأمرهم أن يزوجوا  أحرارهم وعبيدهم، 
ووعدهم في ذلك الغنى". وعلى هذا المعنى أيضاً قوله عز  وجل: 
{إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين} (التوبة:60)، 

الثالث: (الفقر) بمعنى الفقراء من المهاجرين خاصة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله} (البقرة:273)، 
قال ابن كثير:  "يعني: المهاجرين الذين قد انقطعوا إلى الله وإلى رسوله، 
وسكنوا المدينة،  وليس لهم سبب يردون به على أنفسهم ما يغنيهم. 
ومنه أيضاً قوله تعالى: 
{للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم} (الحشر:8). 

الرابع: (الفقر) بمعنى الطعام، 
وعليه قوله تعالى على لسان موسى عليه السلام: 
{رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير} (القصص:24)، 
روي عن مجاهد وغيره أن موسى عليه السلام "ما سأل ربه إلا الطعام". 

أما قوله تعالى: {تظن أن يفعل بها فاقرة } (القيامة:25)، 
فقد قال مجاهد: داهية. وقال قتادة: شر. وقال السدي: تستيقن أنها هالكة. 
وقال ابن زيد: تظن أن ستدخل النار.



 والحاصل: أن لفظ (الفقر) أكثر ما ورد في القرآن الكريم 
بمعنى الفقر المادي،  وهو المقابل للفظ (الغنى)، وورد أقل من ذلك 
بمعنى الفقر المادي والمعنوي  معاً، أي الافتقار إليه سبحانه والحاجة إليه، 
وورد بمعنى فقراء المهاجرين  خاصة، وجاء مرة واحدة بمعنى الطعام. 

نتابع إن شاء الله

*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الحرج) في القرآن*





*من الألفاظ القرآنية التي جاءت في سياق تيسير وتخفيف 
التكاليف الشرعية  على العباد، لفظ (الحرج).
 فما هو الحرج لغة، وما هي دلالته في السياق  القرآني؟

تذكر كتب اللغة أن أصل الحرج والحراج مجتمع الشيئين. 
والحرج: الضيق والشدة،  والحرجة: البقعة من الشجر الملتف المتضايق، 
والجمع حرج. وقال الزجاج: الحرج في اللغة: أضيق الضيق. 

وقد روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، أنه قرأ قوله تعالى: 
{فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن 
يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا}  (الأنعام:125)، 
قال: هل ههنا أحد من بني بكر؟ قال رجل: نعم. قال: ما  الحرجة فيكم. 
قال: الوادي الكثير الشجر المشتبك الذي لا طريق فيه. 
فأصل  الكلمة ورد في المحسوسات، ثم توسعوا في استعماله، ليشمل المعنويات، 
فقالوا:  وقع فلان في حرج، أي: في مأزق وورطة. 

ولفظ (الحرج) ورد في القرآن في خمسة عشر موضعاً، 
جاء في جميع تلك المواضع  اسماً، ولم يأت بصيغة الفعل في القرآن، 
ومن الأمثلة عليه قوله سبحانه: 
{ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج} (المائدة:6). 

ولفظ (الحرج) جاء في القرآن على ثلاثة معان، هي: 

الأول: بمعنى (الضيق)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم من حرج} (المائدة:6)، 
قال مجاهد وعكرمة وغيرهما:  أي: من ضيق. فيكون معنى الآية: 
ما يريد الله بأمركم بالطهارة بالماء أو  بالتراب التضييق عليكم في الدين. 
ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج} (الحج:78). 

الثاني: بمعنى (الشك)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه} (الأعراف:2). 
قال مجاهد وقتادة والسدي: شك.  ويكون معنى الآية على ما ذكر الشوكاني: 
لا يكن في صدرك ضيق منه، من إبلاغه إلى الناس مخافة أن يكذبوك ويؤذوك، 
فإن الله حافظك وناصرك. ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت} (النساء:15). 

الثالث: بمعنى (الإثم)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ليس على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى ولا على 
الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج}  (التوبة:92)، 
أي: ليس على المتخلفين عن الجهاد بسبب ضعفهم أو مرضهم 
أو قلة  مالهم إثم في ذلك، فإن الله لا يكلف نفساً إلا وسعها. 
ومن هذا القبيل قوله  سبحانه: {ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج 
حرج ولا على المريض حرج} (النور:61)، (الفتح: 17). 

وقوله تعالى: {فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن 
يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا}، 
 ورد فيه لفظ (الضيق)، ولفظ (الحرج)؛
جاء بلفظ (الحرج)؛ لأن في (الحرج) من معنى شدة الضيق، 
ما ليس  في الضيق. والمعنى: يجعل صدره غير متسع لقبول الإسلام.* *

**وقد ذكروا في الفرق بين لفظ (الضيق)، و(الحرج) 
أن الحرج ضيق لا منفذ  فيه، مأخوذ من الحرجة وهي الشجر الملتف 
حتى لا يمكن الدخول فيه ولا الخروج  منه،
 أما (الضيق) فهو المكان الضيق، وليس بالضرورة أن يكون بلا منفذ. 
*
*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الحسن) في القرآن*




*لفظ (الحسن) ومشتقاته من الألفاظ المحورية في القرآن الكريم؛ 
فمن  الأسماء المشتقة من هذا اللفظ: (الحسنة)، و(الحسنى)، و(الإحسان)، 
و(المحسنون)، و(المحسنات)، و(الحِسان)، و(الحُسْن)، و(الحَسَن). 
وهناك من  الأفعال: (أحْسَن)، و(أحْسِن)، و(أحسنتم)، و(أحسِنوا)، 
و(حَسُن)،  و(تُحْسِنوا)، و(يحسنون)، و(حَسُنت). 
ناهيك عن صيغة التفضيل (أحْسَنُ) التي  وردت بكثرة في القرآن الكريم. 

وتفيد معاجم العربية أن لفظ (الحسن)، هو عبارة عن كل مبهج مرغوب فيه،  
عقلاً، أو حساً، أو هوى. ولا يقال: رجل أحسن، 
وإنما يقال: هو الأحسن، على  إرادة التفضيل. 
و(الحسنة) يعبر عنها عن كل ما يَسُرُّ من نعمة تنال الإنسان  في نفسه وبدنه وأحواله، 
و(السيئة) ضدها. وهو من الألفاظ المشتركة، 

ولفظ (الحسن) بمشتقاته جاء في القرآن الكريم في 
أربعة وتسعين ومائة موضع  (194)، 
جاء في أربعة وعشرين منها بصيغة الفعل، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك} (القصص:77)، 
وجاء في باقي مواضعه بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله تعالى:
 {وبالوالدين إحسانا} (البقرة:83).

ويُلحظ بخصوص هذا اللفظ أمور: 
أولها: أن أكثر ما جاء في القرآن من هذا اللفظ بصيغة (أفعل) التفضيل، 
حيث جاء في أربعة وثلاثين موضعاً، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{ومن أحسن من الله صبغة} (البقرة:138). 

ثانيها: جاء هذا اللفظ بصيغة جمع المذكر السالم في أربعة وثلاثين موضعاً، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {وسنزيد المحسنين} (البقرة:58).

ثالثها: جاء لفظ (الحسنة) مفرداً في ثمانية وعشرين موضعاً، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة} (البقرة:201)، 
وجاء بصيغة الجمع في ثلاثة مواضع، منها قوله تعالى: 
{إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات} (هود:114).

رابعها: جاء لفظ {الحسنى} على وزن (فعلى) في القرآن في سبعة عشر موضعاً، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {وكلا وعد الله الحسنى} (النساء:95). 

خامسها: اقترن لفظ (الحسنة) بمقابله، وهو لفظ (السيئة) 
في مواضع عديدة من القرآن، كقوله تعالى: 
{ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة} (الرعد:22).

ولفظ (الحسن) ومشتقاته ورد في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، منها: 

أولاً: بمعنى التوحيد والإيمان، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {فأثابهم الله بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار 
خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء المحسنين} (:85)، 
قال البغوي: يعني: الموحدين المؤمنين. وبحسب هذا المعنى فُسر قوله سبحانه: 
{من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها} (الأنعام:160)، 
وقوله عز وجل: {ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة} (فصلت:34). 

ثانياً: بمعنى الإخلاص، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها} (الأنعام:160)، 
روي عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه، قال: {من جاء بالحسنة}، 
قال: من جاء بلا إله إلا الله. ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه: 
{للذين أحسنوا الحسنى} (يونس:26)،
 روي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: {للذين أحسنوا الحسنى}: 
للذين شهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله.

ثالثاً: بمعنى جماع الخير، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة}، 
فالـ {حسنة} الأولى في الآية بمعنى جماع الخير، 
من الصحة والرزق والعلم وغير ذلك، والـ {حسنة} الثانية بمعنى: الجنة. 
ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه: {ما أصابك من حسنة فمن الله} (النساء:79)، 
قال ابن كثير: ما جاءك من خصب ورزق من ثمار وزروع وأولاد. 

رابعاً: بمعنى الجنة، 
وعلى هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {للذين أحسنوا الحسنى} (يونس:26)،
 قال ابن زيد: {الحسنى}: الجنة، وكذا قال الطبري في معناها. 
 ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه: {هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان} (الرحمن:60). 
فلفظ {الإحسان} الثاني في الآية، فُسر بأنه: الجنة. 

رابعاً: بمعنى العفو، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان} (النحل:90)، 
قال البغوي: {الإحسان}: العفو عن الناس. ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين} (آل عمران:134). 

خامساً: بمعنى الإنفاق في وجوه الخير، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك} (القصص:77)، 
 ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين} (البقرة:159). 

سادساً: بمعنى الطاعة والتزام أوامر الله 
ومن ثم ثوابه وجزائه، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم} (الإسراء:7)، 
فـ {أحسنتم} الأولى، بمعنى الطاعة والتزام أوامر الله سبحانه، 
أما {أحسنتم} الثانية، فهي هنا بمعنى الجزاء والثواب. 
ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه: {هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان}،

سابعاً: بمعنى النصر والفوز، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {إن تمسسكم حسنة تسؤهم} (آل عمران:120)، 
فـ {حسنة} في هذه الآية ونحوها: النصر على الأعداء. 
ونحو هذا قوله سبحانه مخاطباً نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
{إن تصبك حسنة تسؤهم} (التوبة:50).

ثامناً: بمعنى الرخاء والسعة في المعيشة، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة} (الأعراف:95)، 
قال ابن كثير: حوَّلنا الحال من شدة إلى رخاء، ومن مرض وسقم 
إلى صحة وعافية، ومن فقر إلى غنى. ونحو هذا قوله تعالى: 
{وبلوناهم بالحسنات} (الأعراف:168)، 
قال الطبري: واختبرناهم بالرخاء في العيش، والخفض في الدنيا والدعة، 
والسعة في الرزق. وقل مثل ذلك في قوله سبحانه: 
{فإذا جاءتهم الحسنة قالوا لنا} (الأعراف:131). 

تاسعاً: بمعنى العمل الصالح، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {واكتب لنا في هذه الدنيا حسنة} (الأعراف:156)، 
أي: الصالح من الأعمال. ومن هذا القبيل قوله جلَّ وعلا: 
{ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة} (الرعد:22)، 
قال القرطبي: يدفعون بالعمل الصالح السيئ من الأعمال.

عاشراً: الذكر الطيب والثناء الجميل، 
ومن ذلك قوله تعالى في حق إبراهيم عليه السلام: 
{وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة} (النحل:122)، 
قال الطبري: آتينا إبراهيم في هذه الدنيا ذكراً حسناً، وثناء جميلاً باقيا على الأيام. 

حادي عشر: بمعنى الرحمة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {لم تستعجلون بالسيئة قبل الحسنة} (النمل:46)، 
أي: لم تدعون بحضور العذاب، ولا تطلبون من الله رحمته. 
وفسَّر بعضهم قوله تعالى: {إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى} (الأنبياء:101) 
بحسب هذا المعنى. 



 وعلى الجملة، فإن معنى (الحسن) في القرآن الكريم يدور على المعاني التالية:  
الإيمان، جماع الخير، العمل الصالح، الطاعة، الجزاء في الآخرة، 
النصر في  الدنيا، الجنة، الرخاء والسعة والرزق، الرحمة. 
وهي معان عند التأمل متداخلة  ومتلازمة، يأخذ بعضها برقاب بعض. 

ولا بد أن نشير أخيراً إلى أن السياق الذي يرد فيه لفظ (الحسن) ومشتقاته،  
هو المعتبَر الأول في تحديد دلالة هذا اللفظ، وبيان المراد منه.
**نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (التقوى) في القرآن*




*يروى عن بعض طلبة العلم أنه قال لشيخه: أوصني، 
قال: أوصيك بما أوصى الله تعالى الأولين والآخرين، وهو قوله: 
{وَلَقَدْ وَصَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنِ اتَّقُواْ اللَّهَ }(النساء:131). 
فالتقوى كنز عزيز، إذا ظفر به المرء، وجد فيه خيراً كثيراً،  ورزقاً كريماً. 
فهي الخصلة التي تجمع خيري الدنيا والآخرة. 
والمتأمل  مواقعها في القرآن الكريم يجد كم رتب عليها من خير، 
وكم وعد عليها من ثواب،  وكم أضيف إليها من سعادة. 

ولفظ (التقوى) من حيث اللغة يدل على دفع شيء عن شيء بغيره. 
تقول: وقيته  أقيه وقياً. والوقاية: حفظ الشيء مما يؤذيه ويضره. 
واتق الله: توقه، أي:  اجعل بينك وبينه كالوقاية. 

ولفظ (التقوى) توارد في القرآن الكريم في مائتين وثمانية وخمسين موضعاً، 
جاء في مائة واثنين وثمانين موضعاً بصيغة الفعل، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة} (البقرة:24)، 
وجاء بصيغة الاسم في ستة وسبعين موضعاً، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{ فإن خير الزاد التقوى} (البقرة:197). 

ولفظ (التقوى) ورد في القرآن الكريم علن خمسة معان، هي: 

بمعنى التوحيد والإيمان، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وألزمهم كلمة التقوى} (الفتح:26)، 
قال الطبري: هي لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله. 
ونحو هذا، قوله سبحانه: {أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى} (الحجرات:3)، 
أي: أخلص قلوبهم لتوحيده. 

بمعنى الإخلاص، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب} (الحج:32)، 
أي: من يقدر شعائر الله التي شرعها حق قدرها، ويؤديها حق الأداء، 
فإن ذلك دليل على الإخلاص، وسلامة القصد. 

بمعنى العبادة والطاعة، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {إذ قال لهم أخوهم نوح ألا تتقون} (الشعراء:106)، 
قال الشوكاني: ألا يخافون عقاب الله سبحانه، فيصرفون عن أنفسهم 
عقوبة الله بطاعته. ومن هذا القبيل، قوله سبحانه: 
{أن أنذروا أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاتقون} (النحل:2). 

بمعنى الخشية، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ولقد وصينا الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم 
وإياكم أن اتقوا الله } (النساء:131)، 
قال الطبري: احذروا الله أن تعصوه وتخالفوا أمره ونهيه. 
ونحو ذلك، قوله سبحانه: {وإياي فاتقون} (البقرة:41)، أي: فاخشوني. 

بمعنى ترك المعصية، 
من ذلك قوله عز من قائل: {وأتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله} (البقرة:189)، 
أي: البر من اتقى الله فخافه وتجنب محارمه، وأطاعه بأداء فرائضه 
التي أمره بها. ونحو هذا، قوله تعالى: {واتقون يا أولي الألباب} (البقرة:197)، 
قال الطبري:  خافوا عقابي باجتناب محارمي التي حرمتها عليكم، 
تنجوا بذلك مما تخافون من  غضبي عليكم وعقابي، 
وتدركوا ما تطلبون من الفوز بجناتي. 
وأكثر ما ورد لفظ  (التقوى) في القرآن الكريم على هذا المعنى. 

قال بعض أهل العلم: حقيقة (التقوى) تنزيه القلب والجوارح عن الذنوب، 
ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى: {ومن يطع الله ورسوله ويخش الله ويتقه 
فأولئك هم الفائزون}  (النور:52)، 
ذكر (الطاعة) و(الخشية) ثم ذكر (التقوى)، 
فعُلم بهذا أن حقيقة  (التقوى) بمعنى غير (الطاعة) و(الخشية)، 
وهي الابتعاد عن المعاصي. 

وقد ذكر الرازي أن لفظ (التقوى) يأتي أيضاً بمعنى (التوبة)، 
ومثَّل له بقوله تعالى: {ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم} (الأعراف:96)، 
أي: تابوا. ولم نجد غير الرازي من المفسرين من ذكر هذا المعنى للفظ (التقوى). 



 بقي أن نقول: إن ما ذكرناه من معاني لفظ (التقوى) في القرآن، 
وما سقناه من  آيات تدل على هذا المعنى أو ذاك، 
لا يمنع أن يكون للفظ (التقوى) معنى آخر،  فتعيين المفسر لمعنى ما 
أمر عائد لما يرجحه من دليل، وقد يرجح غيره معنى  آخر لدليل يراه، 
ولا حرج في ذلك، ما دام اللفظ يحتمل هذه المعاني. 
ويبقى في  المحصلة أن معاني لفظ (التقوى) في القرآن تندرج في تلك 
المعاني الخمسة  التي ذكرناها.
**نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*الله روعه يا فراشه 

جزاكى الله خيرا 

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

*

----------


## فراشة

> *الله روعه يا فراشه 
> 
> جزاكى الله خيرا 
> 
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
> 
> *


الروعة في حضورك ابو جودا
تشرفني متابعتك
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (العبادة) في القرآن*



*العبادة هي الغاية التي خلق الله لأجلها الخلق أجمعين، 
بل إن المخلوقين  أنفسهم سموا عباداً؛ لأن الغاية من وجودهم عبادة خالقهم ومعبودهم، 
وجميع  شرائع الإسلام وأحكامه تسمى عبادة؛ لأن العباد يتقربون بها إلى الله  سبحانه، 
وهي المنجاة لهم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين. والناس كلهم عباد  الله، 
بل الأشياء كلها، بعضها بالتسخير، وبعضها بالتسخير والاختيار.

وبالعودة إلى معاجم العربية، نجد أن الجذر (عبد) 
يدل على أصلين صحيحين  متضادين، 
أحدهما: يدل على لين وذل، والآخر: يدل على شدة وغلظة. 

فمن الأصل الأول: العبد، وهو المملوك، ويُجمع على عبيد. 
 ولا يقال: (عبد) يعبد عبادة إلا لمن  يعبد الله تعالى. فالمتعبد: المتفرد بالعبادة.
 واستعبدت فلاناً: اتخذته  عبداً. ولا يقال: (عبد) بمعنى خدم مولاه. 
ويقال: تعبد فلان فلاناً، إذا  صيره كالعبد له، وإن كان حراً، 
ويقال أيضاً: أعبد فلان فلاناً، أي: جعله  عبداً. 
ويقال للمشركين: عبدة الطاغوت والأوثان، وللمسلمين: عباد يعبدون  الله تعالى.

والأصل الآخر لهذا الجذر: العَبَدة، وهي القوة والصلابة؛ 
يقال: هذا ثوب له عبدة، إذا كان سميكاً قوياً. وناقة عبدة: قوية. 

و(العبادة) في الاصطلاح الشرعي هي: 
اسم لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأفعال الظاهرة والباطنة. 

ولفظ (عبد) ومشتقاته تواتر بكثرة في القرآن، 
وبلغ مجموع تواتره أربعاً  وسبعين ومائتين موضع، 
جاء في اثنين وخمسين ومائة موضع بصيغة الاسم، 
من ذلك  قوله تعالى: {والله رءوف بالعباد} (البقرة:207). 
وجاء في اثنين وعشرين ومائة موضع بصيغة الفعل، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم} (البقرة:21). 

ولفظ (عبد) ومشتقاته جاء في القرآن على عدة معان، 
نذكر منها ما يأتي: 

أولاً: بمعنى المؤمنين والكافرين، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {والله بصير بالعباد} (آل عمران:15)، 
أي: إنه سبحانه عليم بمن آمن به من عباده، ومن كفر به. 
ومن ذلك قوله عز وجل: {وهو القاهر فوق عباده} (الأنعام:18). 

ثانياً: بمعنى المؤمنين من عباده خاصة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {والله رءوف بالعباد} (البقرة:207)، 
قال الطبري:  والله ذو رحمة واسعة بعباده المؤمنين في عاجلهم وآجل معادهم، 
فينجز لهم  الثواب على ما أبلوا في طاعته في الدنيا، 
ويسكنهم جناته على ما عملوا فيها  من مرضاته. 

ثالثاً: بمعنى الكافرين والعاصين من عباده خاصة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {يا حسرة على العباد}  (يس:30)، 
أي: يا حسرة على الكافرين بأنعم الله، والمكذبين لرسله وندامتهم  يوم القيامة، 
إذا عاينوا العذاب، كيف كذبوا رسل الله، وخالفوا أمر الله.  
ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز من قائل: 
{وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا} (الإسراء:17).

رابعاً: بمعنى المصطفين والمجتبين من الناس، 
كالأنبياء وغيرهم، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا} (فاطر:32)، 
أي: اخترنا الخُلَّص من الناس. وعلى هذا النحو قوله عز وجل: 
{وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى} (النمل:59). 

خامساً: بمعنى سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{وأنه لما قام عبد الله يدعوه كادوا يكونون عليه لبدا}  (الجن:19)، 
أي: لما قام محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو الله،  تجمع ضده المشركون، 
وكادوا له كيداً. ومن هذا القبيل قوله سبحانه:
 {فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى} (النجم:10). 

سادساً: بمعنى التوحيد، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا}  (النساء:36)، 
أي: ذلُّوا لله بالطاعة، واخضعوا له بها، وأفردوه بالربوبية،  
وأخلصوا له بالانتهاء إلى أمره، والانزجار عن نهيه. 
وعلى هذا النحو قوله  عز من قائل: {أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم} (المائدة:117). 

سابعاً: بمعنى الطاعة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {فإياي فاعبدون} (العنكبوت:56)، 
قال الطبري: فأخلصوا لي عبادتكم وطاعتكم، ولا تطيعوا في معصيتي أحداً من خلقي. 
ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: {أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون} (سبأ:40). 
ومجيء لفظ (العبادة) بمعنى (الطاعة) كثير في القرآن. 




 ومن المفيد أن نشير ختاماً إلى أن لفظ (عبد) وما اشتق منه من ألفاظ في  القرآن، 
يحدده أولاً المعنى الشرعي لهذا اللفظ، ثم يحدده ثانياً السياق  الذي ورد فيه، 
والمعنى اللغوي حاضر عند التدقيق والتأمل. ومن ثم فإن  المتأمل، 
في جميع موارد الجذر (عبد) وما اشتق منه من ألفاظ في القرآن  الكريم 
يلحظ أنه تضمن معناه اللغوي الأوسع، الذي هو الخضوع والذلة، 
كما  تضمن معناه الشرعي بمعنى إفراد الله بالطاعة والعبودية، 
ثم أخيراً تحدد  معناه الأضيق من خلال السياق الذي ورد فيه.
**نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الوحي) في القرآن*




*من الألفاظ القرآنية التي تحمل دلالات خاصة، لا نجدها إلا ضمن الخطاب  القرآني، 
لفظ (الوحي)، وهو من الألفاظ المركزية في القرآن الكريم، 
فما  المراد من هذا اللفظ لغة، وما هي الدلالات التي جاء عليها في القرآن  الكريم؟ 

معنى الوحي لغة جاء في معاجم العربية أن الجذر اللغوي (وحي) 
أصل يدل على إلقاء علم في إخفاء. 
قال الطبري:  "أصل (الإيحاء)، إلقاء الموحي إلى الموحى إليه؛ 
وذلك قد يكون بكتاب،  وإشارة، وإيماء، وبإلهام، وبرسالة". 
ولذلك قالوا: الوحي: الإشارة، والكتاب،  والرسالة. 
وكل ما ألقيته إلى غيرك حتى علمه، فهو وحي كيف كان. 
وما ذكره أهل العربية بخصوص الأصل اللغوي للفظ (الوحي) 
يفيد أنه بمعنى (الإلقاء) بشيء، بغض النظر عن هذا الشيء الملقى. 

معنى الوحي اصطلاحاً ولفظ (الوحي) اصطلاحاً هو الكلام الذي يلقيه 
سبحانه على أنبيائه  وأوليائه، وذلك إما برسول مشاهد، 
تُرى ذاته، ويُسمع كلامه، كتبليغ جبريل  عليه السلام للنبي في صورة معينة؛ 
وإما بسماع كلام من غير معاينة، كسماع  موسى كلام الله؛ وإما بإلقاء في الرُّوع، 
كما جاء في قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: (إن روح القدس نفث في رُوعي)
 رواه الحاكم في "المستدرك"، وإما بإلهام نحو قوله عز وجل: 
{وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه} (القصص:7)، 
وإما بتسخير نحو قوله تعالى: {وأوحى ربك إلى النحل} (النحل:68)، 
أو بمنام كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (لم يبق من النبوة إلا المبشرات)،
 قالوا: وما المبشرات؟ قال: (الرؤيا الصالحة) رواه البخاري. 

إحصاء لفظ (الوحي) في القرآن
ورد لفظ (الوحي) في القرآن الكريم في واحد وسبعين موضعاً، 
ورد في أربعين منها بصيغة الفعل، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وأوحى ربك إلى النحل} (النحل:68)، 
وورد بصيغة الاسم في واحد وثلاثين موضعاً، 
من ذلك قول الباري عز وجل: 
{ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه} (طه:114). 

دلالات لفظ (الوحي) في القرآن الكريم
ولفظ (الوحي) جاء في القرآن على عدة دلالات، وهي على النحو التالي: 
- الوحي بمعنى الإرسال، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده}
 (النساء:163)، 
قال الطبري: يعني جل ثناؤه: إنا أرسلنا إليك، يا محمد، بالنبوة 
كما أرسلنا إلى نوح، وإلى سائر الأنبياء. 

- الوحي بمعنى الإلقاء، 
وهذا المعنى هو الأصل في معنى الوحي، وعلى هذا قوله سبحانه: 
{وأوحي إلي هذا القرآن لأنذركم به} (الأنعام:12)، 
قال الطبري: أي: ألقي إلي بمجيء جبريل عليه السلام به إلي من عند الله عز وجل. 

- الوحي بمعنى الإشارة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا بكرة وعشيا} 
(مريم:11)، 
قال مجاهد وغيره: أي: أشار. وفي رواية له: كتب لهم في الأرض، 
وهذا قول السدي في معنى الوحي هنا. 

- الوحي بمعنى الإلهام، 
وهذا كثير، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وأوحى ربك إلى النحل} (النحل:68)، 
قال الطبري: ألقى ذلك إليها فألهمها. ومثله قوله عز وجل: 
{وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين} (المائدة:111)، 
قال ابن كثير: أي: ألهموا ذلك، فامتثلوا ما ألهموا. 
ومنه أيضاً قوله عز وجل: {وأوحينا إلى أم موسى} (القصص:7)، أي: ألهمناها. 

- الوحي بمعنى الأمر، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {بأن ربك أوحى لها} (الزلالة:5)، 
قال مجاهد: أي: أمرها. وقال القرظي : أمرها أن تنشق عنهم. 
وهناك من قال: أمرها، أي: أذن لها. 

- الوحي بمعنى الإعلام في المنام، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا} 
(الشورى:51)، 
قال البغوي: يوحي إليه في المنام أو بالإلهام. 
وقال مجاهد: قال مجاهد: ينفث في قلبه فيكون إلهاماً. 

- الوحي بمعنى الوسوسة، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم} 
(الأنعام:121)، 
قال الطبري: يلقون إليهم ذلك وسوسة. ونظيره قوله عز وجل: 
{يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غرورا} (الأنعام:112)، 
قال القرطبي: عبارة عما يوسوس به شياطين الجن إلى شياطين الإنس. 
وسمي وحياً؛ لأنه إنما يكون خفية. 



 والمتأمل في المعاني التي جاء عليها لفظ (الوحي) في القرآن الكريم، 
يجد  أنها ترجع إلى معنى (الإلقاء)، وهو المعنى اللغوي لهذا اللفظ؛ 
وهذا الإلقاء  قد يكون عن طريق الإشارة، أو العبارة، 
أو الإلهام، أو الوسوسة، أو الرؤيا  المنامية.
*

*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الغيب) في القرآن
*
*

*
لفظ (الغيب) في أصل اللغة يدل على تستر الشيء عن العيون، ثم يقاس عليه.
 من ذلك الغيب: ما غاب مما لا يعلمه إلا الله. ويقال: 
غابت الشمس تغيب غيبة  وغيوباً وغيباً. وغاب الرجل عن بلده. 
وأغابت المرأة فهي مغيبة، إذا غاب  عنها زوجها، وفي الحديث:
 (لا تدخلوا على المغيبات) رواه الدارمي. 
ووقعنا في غيبة وغيابة، أي: هبطة من الأرض يغاب فيها. 
قال الله تعالى في قصة يوسف عليه السلام: 
{وألقوه في غيابة الجب}  (يوسف:10). 
والغابة: الأجمة، والجمع غابات وغاب. سميت بذلك؛ لأنه يغاب  فيها. 
والغِيبة: الوقيعة في الناس مأخوذة من هذا؛ 
لأنها لا تقال إلا في  غَيبة المُستغاب. 

ولفظ (الغيب) ورد في القرآن الكريم في ستين موضعاً، 
جاء في جميعها بصيغة الاسم سوى موضع واحد جاء بصيغة الفعل،
 وهو قوله تعالى: {ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا} (الحجرات:12)، 
ومن الآيات التي ورد فيها بصيغة الاسم قوله تعالى: 
{الذين يؤمنون بالغيب} (البقرة:3). 
وكثيراً ما يقترن لفظ (الغيب) في القرآن الكريم بلفظ الشهادة، 
نحو قوله سبحانه: {عالم الغيب والشهادة} (الأنعام:73). 

وجاء لفظ (الغيب) في القرآن الكريم بمعان مختلفة، حاصلها ما يلي: 

{الغيب} كل ما غيَّبه الله سبحانه عن عباده، 
وبه فُسر قوله عز وجل: {الذين يؤمنون بالغيب}، 
قال الطبري:  آمنوا بالجنة والنار، والبعث بعد الموت، وبيوم القيامة، 
وملائكته وكتبه  ورسله واليوم الآخر. وقيل: الغيب هنا: هو الله سبحانه، 
أي: يؤمنون بالله.  وقيل: الغيب هنا: القرآن. وقيل: الغيب: القدر.  
ونظير هذا قوله عز وجل: {عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا} (الجن:26).
 وأكثر ما ورد لفظ {الغيب} في القرآن الكريم على هذا المعنى. 

{الغيب} بمعنى الوحي والقرآن، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وما هو على الغيب بضنين} (التكوير:24)، 
فـ {الغيب} هنا -كما قال المفسرون- هو: القرآن. قال قتادة: 
 إن هذا القرآن غيب، فأعطاه الله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبذله، 
وعلمه،  ودعا إليه، والله ما ضنَّ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

{الغيب} بمعنى حوادث القدر، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير} 
(الأعراف:188)، أي: لو كنتُ أعلم ما هو كائن مما لم يكن بعد، 
لفعلت الكثير من الخير. ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز وجل:
 {وعنده مفاتح الغيب} (الأنعام:59)، قال الطبري: فأخبر الله تعالى 
ذكره أن عنده علم كل شيء كان ويكون، وما هو كائن مما لم يكن بعد، 
وذلك هو {الغيب}. وفَسَّرَ مجاهد {الغيب} هنا، بـ: الموت. 

{الغيب} بمعنى عِلْم الغيب، 
وهذا غير قليل في القرآن، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون} (الطور:41)، 
قال الطبري: أم عندهم علم الغيب، فهم يكتبون ذلك للناس، 
فينبئونهم بما شاءوا، ويخبرونهم بما أرادوا. ونحو هذا قوله عز وجل: 
{عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا} (الجن:26)، قال ابن كثير: 
إنه يعلم الغيب والشهادة، وإنه لا يطلع أحد من خلقه على شيء من 
علمه إلا مما أطلعه تعالى عليه. 

{الغيب} بمعنى غيبة الزوج، 
وعلى هذا المعنى قوله سبحانه: {حافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله} 
(النساء:34)، قال السدي وغيره: تحفظ زوجها في غيبته 
في نفسها وماله. وقال الطبري: حافظات لأنفسهن عند غيبة أزواجهن عنهن،
 في فروجهن وأموالهم، وللواجب عليهن من حق الله في ذلك. 
ونظيره قوله عز وجل: {ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب} (يوسف:52)، 
قال الطبري: لم أفعل معها فاحشة في حال غيبته عني. 
وإذا لم يكن منه ذلك بمغيبه، فهو في حال مشهده إياه أحرى 
أن يكون بعيداً من فعل فاحشة معها. 

{الغيب} بمعنى قعر البئر، 
وعليه قوله تعالى: {وألقوه في غيابة الجب} (يوسف:10)، 
أي: ألقوه في قعر الجب، حيث يغيب خبره، ولا يُعلم أثره. 
ونظيره قوله عز من قائل: {وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب}
 (يوسف:15). وليس غيرهما على هذا المعنى في القرآن. وفُسَّرَ بعضهم
 (الغيابة) في الآيتين بمعنى: الظلمة، أي: ظلمة البئر. والمعنى قريب، 
بل هو  لازم المعنى الأول. 

{الغيب} بمعنى الظن، 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {ويقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد} (سبأ:53)، 
قال ابن كثير: {بالغيب}  بالظن. يعني أنهم يرجمون محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما أتاهم من كتاب  الله بالظنون والأوهام، فيقول بعضهم: 
هو ساحر، وبعضهم شاعر، وغير ذلك.  ونظيره قوله سبحانه: 
{سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة سادسهم كلبهم رجما بالغيب}
 (الكهف:22)، أي: قذفاً بالظن غير يقين علم. 

{الغيب} بمعنى كل ما غاب عن حواس الإنسان وعلمه، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وتفقد الطير فقال ما لي لا أرى الهدهد أم كان من
 الغائبين} (النمل:20)، يقول القرآن على لسان سليمان: 
أخطأه بصري، فلا أراه، وقد حضر، أم هو غائب فيما غاب من 
سائر أجناس الخلق، فلم يحضر. 

{الغيب} بمعنى ملازمة العذاب الكفار، 
وعلى هذا قوله عز من قائل: {وما هم عنها بغائبين} (الانفطار:16)، 
قال ابن كثير:  لا يغيبون عن العذاب ساعة واحدة، ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها،
 ولا يجابون إلى  ما يسألون من الموت أو الراحة، ولو يوماً واحداً. 
وارتأى الطبري أن  المعنى هنا: وما هؤلاء الفجار من الجحيم بخارجين أبداً،
 فغائبين عنها،  ولكنهم فيها مخلدون ماكثون، وكذلك الأبرار في النعيم، 
وذلك نحو قوله: {وما هم منها بمخرجين} (الحجر:48). 

{الغيب} بمعنى أنه سبحانه وتعالى لا يخفى عليه 
شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، 
وعلى هذا قوله تعالى: {وما كنا غائبين} (الأعراف:7)، قال ابن كثير: 
 يخبر تعالى عباده يوم القيامة بما قالوا وبما عملوا، من قليل وكثير، 
وجليل  وحقير؛ لأنه تعالى شهيد على كل شيء، لا يغيب عنه شيء، 
ولا يغفل عن شيء، بل  هو {يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور}
 (فاطر:19)، كما قال: {وما تسقط من ورقة إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في 
ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين} (الأنعام:59).

{الغيب} بمعنى أحداث يوم القيامة والآخرة، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب} (الأنبياء:49)، 
قال الطبري:  يعني يخافون في الدنيا أن يعاقبهم في الآخرة إذا قدموا 
عليه بتضييعهم ما  ألزمهم من فرائضه، فهم من خشيته، 
يحافظون على حدوده وفرائضه، وهم من الساعة  التي تقوم فيها 
القيامة مشفقون، حذرون أن تقوم عليهم، فيردوا على ربهم قد 
 فرطوا في الواجب عليهم لله، فيعاقبهم من العقوبة بما لا قِبَلَ لهم به. 
 ونظيره قوله تعالى: {أطلع الغيب} (مريم:78)، قال ابن كثير: 
أعلم ما له في الآخرة حتى حلف على ذلك.  

** 

والمتأمل في مجمل المعاني التي ورد عليها لفظ {الغيب}
 في القرآن الكريم، يجد أنها تدور على معنى ما استأثر الله بعلمه،
 وحجب  علمه عن عباده، وما جاء على غير هذا المعنى،
 فهو صادر منه، وراجع إليه.

نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (السماء) في القرآن





 لفظ (السماء) من الألفاظ المحورية في القرآن الكريم، 
 وقد أقسم الله بها  فيمواضع عديدة من كتابه العزيز، ما يدل على قيمة 
 هذا الجِرم الكوني وأهميته في حياة الكون عموماً، وحياة الإنسان خصوصاً؛ 
 حيث أودع الله فيها  عجائب خلقه، وعظيم قدرته، ولطيف صنعه. 

 يدل لفظ (السماء) في الأصل على العلو، والارتفاع، وهو مأخوذ من السمو،  
 يقال: سموت، إذا علوت. وسما بصره: علا. وسما لي شخص: ارتفع حتى استثبته.  
 وسماوة الهلال وكل شيء: شخصه، والجمع سماو. والعرب تسمي السحاب سماء.  
 والسماءة: الشخص. والسماء: سقف البيت. وكل عال مطل سماء، 
 حتى يقال لظهر  الفرس: سماء. وقد توسعت العرب في استعمال هذا اللفظ، 
 حتى سموا (المطر)  سماء، قال الشاعر:

 إذا نزل السماء بأرض قوم      رعيناه وإن كانوا غضابا

ولفظ (السماء) ورد في القرآن الكريم في عشرة وثلاثة مائة موضع، 
 ورد  في جميعها بصيغة الاسم، فجاء في تسعين ومائة موضع بصيغة الجمع (السموات)،  
 من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض} (البقرة:107).
 وجاء بصيغة المفرد في عشرين ومائة موضع، منها قوله سبحانه: 
 {وأنزل من السماء ماء} (البقرة:22). 
 ولم يرد لفظ (السماء) بصيغة الفعل في القرآن. 

 ولفظ (السماء) جاء معرفاً بالألف واللام في جميع مواضعه في القرآن الكريم، 
 سوى خمسة مواضع، جاء فيها من غير تعريف، وبصيغة الجمع، أحدها: قوله سبحانه:  
 {فسواهن سبع سماوات} (البقرة:29). 

 ولفظ (السماء) يقابل لفظ (الأرض)، وقد اقترن هذان اللفظان في القرآن الكريم  
 في واحد وتسعين ومائة موضع، اقترن منها لفظ (السماء) مفرداً بلفظ (الأرض) 
 في تسعة عشر موضعاً، منها قوله تعالى: 
 {قل من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض} (يونس:31). 
 واقترن لفظ (السموات) جمعاً بلفظ (الأرض) في اثنين وسبعين ومائة موضع، 
 منها قوله سبحانه: {له ما في السماوات والأرض}  (البقرة:116). 
 وقد تقدم لفظ (السماء) على لفظ (الأرض) فرداً وجمعاً في  جميع تلك المواضع، 
 سوى أربعة منها، تقدم فيها لفظ (الأرض) على لفظ  (السماء)، أحدها: قوله عز وجل: 
 {إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء} (آل عمران:5). 

 ولفظ (السماء) ورد في القرآن الكريم على خمسة معان، هي: 

 أولاً: بمعنى السقف، 
 ومنه قوله تعالى: {فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء} (الحج:15). 


 قال الطبري: يعني سماء البيت، وهو سقفه. وهذا قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وغيره. 
 وهذا القول هو الأولى في المراد من لفظ (السماء) في هذه الآية، كما ذكر ذلك ابن كثير. 

 ثانياً: بمعنى السحاب،
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر} (المؤمنون:18). 
 قال الطبري: وأنزلنا من السحاب الذي أنشأناه بالرياح من فوقكم أيها الناس ماء. 
 ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: {وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم} (لقمان:10). 

 ثالثاً: بمعنى المطر، 
 من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا} (هود:52). 
 قال القرطبي: يريد المطر الكثير، عبر عنه بـ (السماء)؛ لأنه من السماء ينزل. 
 ونحو هذا قوله تعالى: {وأرسلنا السماء عليهم مدرارا} (الأنعام:6). 

 رابعاً: بمعنى السماء نفسها، 
 من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء} (البقرة:22). 
 وأكثر ما ورد هذا اللفظ في القرآن الكريم على هذا المعنى. وهو المراد عند الإطلاق. 

 خامساً: بمعنى سماوات الجنة والنار، 
 وذلك قوله تعالى في حق الأشقياء: 
 {خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض} (هود:107).
  وكذلك قوله سبحانه في حق السعداء: 
 {خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض} (هود:108). 
 قال الضحاك: ما دامت سموات الجنة والنار وأرضهما. وهذا على قول في تفسير 
 المراد من الآيتين. وليس غيرهما في القرآن على هذا المعنى.

نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الآية) في القرآن



(الآية) - كما يقول أهل اللغة - هي العلامة الظاهرة. والصحيح في
  اشتقاقها  أنها من (التأيي)، الذي هو التثبت. قال في (اللسان): يقال: 
 قد تأييت، أي:  تلبثت وتحسبت. وتفيد أيضاً معنى الإقامة على الشيء.
 وقالوا: هذه آية مأياة، كقولك: علامة معلمة. 
 ورد لفظ (الآية) في القرآن الكريم في اثنين وثمانين وثلاثة مائة موضع  (382)، 
جاء في مواضعه كافة بصيغة الاسم، فجاء مفرداً في ستة وثمانين  موضعاً، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ما ننسخ من آية} (البقرة:106). 
وجاء مثنى في موضع واحد، وهو قوله سبحانه: 
{وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين} (الإسراء:12). 
وجاء جمعاً في خمسة وتسعين ومائتين موضع، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{ويريكم آياته لعلكم تعقلون} (البقرة:73). 

 ومجيء (الآية) بصيغة المفرد (آية) في بعض المواضع، ومجيئها في مواضع
 أخر  بصيغة الجمع (آيات)، إنما كان ذلك لمعنى مخصوص، يفيده السياق، ويقتضيه  المقام. 

 وقد ذكر بعض أهل التفسير، أن لفظ (الآية) جاء في القرآن الكريم 
على عدة معان، هي: 

 أولاً: بمعنى الحجة والدليل، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار} (الروم:23)، 
قال الطبري: ومن حججه عليكم تقديره الساعات والأوقات، ومخالفته بين الليل والنهار. 
ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة}  (فصلت:39)،
 أي: ومن حجج الله تعالى وأدلته على قدرته، أنك ترى الأرض لا  نبات بها ولا 
زرع، ثم الله يحييها بالغيث. فـ (الآية) في هاتين الآيتين  ونحوهما بمعنى الدليلوالحجة. 

 ثانياً: بمعنى الآية من القرآن، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها} (البقر:106)، 
فالمراد هنا الآية القرآنية، وهي الجزء من القرآن. ومن هذا القبيل، 
قوله عز وجل: {وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية} (النحل:101)، 
والمقصود هنا أيضاً الآية من القرآن.

 ثالثاً: بمعنى المعجزة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {فلما جاءهم موسى بآياتنا بينات}  (القصص:36)،
 أي: ما آتاه الله من المعجزات الباهرة والدلالات القاهرة، على  صدقه فيما أخبر
 عن الله عز وجل من توحيده، واتباع أوامره. ومثل ذلك قوله  سبحانه: 
{وإن يروا آية يعرضوا} (القمر:2)، 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: انشق القمر حتى رأوا شقيه. ومجيء 
(الآية) على هذا المعنى كثير في القرآن. 

 رابعاً: بمعنى العبرة والعظة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ولنجعله آية للناس} (مريم:21)، 
قال البغوي: أي: عبرة ودلالة على البعث بعد الموت. قاله أكثر المفسرين. 
ونحو ذلك قوله عز وجل: {وقوم نوح لما كذبوا الرسل أغرقناهم وجعلناهم
 للناس آية} (الفرقان:37). 
أي: جعلنا إغراقنا إياهم، وإهلاكنا لهم عظة وعبرة للناس، يعتبرون بها. 

 خامساً: بمعنى الكتاب (القرآن)، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه} (الجاثية:8)، 
أي: يسمع آيات كتاب الله تقرأ عليه. ونحو ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{قد كانت آياتي تتلى عليكم} (المؤمنون:66)، 
أي: كانت آيات كتابي تقرأ عليكم. 
 
سادساً: بمعنى الأحكام الشرعية، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته} (البقرة:242)، 
أي: أُبيِّن لكم سائر الأحكام في آياتي التي أنزلتها. ومن هذا القبيل قوله 
سبحانه: {كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات} (البقرة:266)، 
و(الآية) بحسب هذا المعنى كثيرة الورود في القرآن. 

 سابعاً: بمعنى العلامة والدلالة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {لقد كان لسبإ في مسكنهم آية} (سبأ:15)، 
أي: علامة دالة على أن لهم خالقاً خلقهم. ونحو ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{قد كان لكم آية في فئتين التقتا} (آل عمران:13)، 
يعني: علامة ودلالة على صدق ما أقول: إنكم ستغلبون. 

 

*  وليس ثمة ما يمنع أن يفسر لفظ (الآية) في القرآن الكريم بأكثر 
من معنى من  المعاني المتقدمة، أو بمعنى من المعاني التي ذكرنا؛ 
إذ إن معظم معاني لفظ  (الآية) الآنفة الذكر متداخلة ومترابطة، 
وهي تعود في معناها إلى أصلها  اللغوي، وهو معنى العلامة؛ 
لذا نجد بعض المفسرين يذكرون معنى من هذه  المعاني للفظ (الآية)، 
في حين نجد بعضاً آخر يفسره بمعنى ثان، ومرد ذلك إلى  ما بيناه.

نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الأرض) في القرآن

(الأرض) وثيقة الصلة بالإنسان، فمنها خُلق، وعليها يحيا، 
ومنها يُبعث  يوم القيامة. وقد اختارها سبحانه - من بين الكواكب العديدة
 والمديدة التي  بثها في هذا الكون - ليعيش عليها الإنسان، ويبتلي الله عليها 
عباده من أحسن  عملاً، ومن أضل سبيلاً. 

ولفظ (الأرض) من حيث الدلالة اللغوية، يفيد ثلاثة أصول: 
الأول: كل شيء  يسفل، ويقابل السماء، يقال لأعلى الفرس: 
سماء، ولقوائمه: أرض. 
الثاني:  الزكمة، يقال: رجل مأروض، أي: مزكوم. 
الثالث: الرعدة، يقال: بفلان أَرَضٌ،  أي: رعدة. 

 ولفظ (الأرض) يجمع على (أرضون)، و(أرضات)، و(أروض). 
ولم يأت في القرآن  الكريم بصيغة الجمع، بل جاء في جميع مواضعه مفرداً،
 قالوا: لثقل وزنه  والنطق به، بخلاف لفظ (السماوات). 

ولفظ (الأرض) في القرآن الكريم ورد في ثمانية وخمسين وأربع مائة موضع،
جاء في جميع تلك المواضع بصيغة الاسم، نحو قوله تعالى:
 {إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة} (البقرة:30)، 
وجاء في كثير من مواضعه مقروناً مع لفظ (السماوات)، نحو قوله تعالى: 
{إني أعلم غيب السماوات والأرض} (البقرة:33). 

وقد ورد لفظ (الأرض) في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، منها: 

(الأرض) بمعنى (الجنة)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر أن الأرض 
يرثها عبادي الصالحون} (الأنبياء:105)، روى الطبري عن ابن عباس 
رضي الله عنهما، قوله: {أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون}،
 قال: أرض الجنة. ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض} (الزمر:74)، 
روى الطبري عن قتادة وغيره، قوله: {وأورثنا الأرض}، قال: أرض الجنة. 

(الأرض) بمعنى أرض (مكة)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في الأرض}
 (النساء:97)، قال البغوي: يعني أرض مكة. ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها} (الإسراء:76)، 
المراد بـ (الأرض) هنا مكة على أصح الأقوال، وقيل: المدينة. 

(الأرض) بمعنى أرض (المدينة)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها} 
(النساء:97)، قال القرطبي: المراد بـ (الأرض) في الآية: المدينة. 
ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: {إن أرضي واسعة فإياي فاعبدون} (العنكبوت:56)، 
قال مجاهد: إن أرضي المدينة واسعة، فهاجروا، وجاهدوا فيها. 

(الأرض) بمعنى أرض (الشام)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق 
الأرض ومغاربها} (الأعراف:137)، قال قتادة و الحسن البصري: 
هي أرض الشام. ومن هذا القبيل، قوله عز وجل: {ونجيناه ولوطا إلى الأرض
 التي باركنا فيها للعالمين} (الأنبياء:71)، قال الطبري: 
هي أرض الشام، فارق صلوات الله عليه قومه ودينهم، وهاجر إلى الشام. 

(الأرض) بمعنى أرض (مصر)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده} 
(الأعراف:128)، قال القرطبي: أطمعهم في أن يورثهم الله أرض مصر. 
وعلى هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ
 عليم} (يوسف:55)، قال سعيد بن منصور: سمعت مالك بن أنس 
رضي الله عنه، يقول: مصر خزانة الأرض. وثمة العديد من الآيات 
التي ورد فيها لفظ (الأرض) مرادٌ منه أرض مصر. 

(الأرض) بمعنى (الأرضين السبع)، 
من ذلك قوله سبحانه: {الحمد لله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض}
 (سبأ:1)، قال الطبري: الحمد التام كله للمعبود الذي هو مالك 
جميع ما في السماوات السبع وما في الأرضين السبع. 
ونحو ذلك قوله عز وجل: {الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن 
الأرض مثلهن} (الطلاق:12). 
ولفظ (الأرض) بحسب هذا المعنى كثير في القرآن. 



*وورد لفظ (الأرض) في القرآن الكريم بمعان أخر، أغلبها مستفاد من السياق،
 كقوله تعالى: {فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة يتيهون في الأرض}
 (المائدة:26)، فالمراد هنا أرض التيه، التي تاه فيها بنو إسرائيل. 
ونحو ذلك قوله تعالى: {وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا 
لم تطئوها} (الأحزاب:27)، والمراد بـ (الأرض) هنا ما فتحه الله 
على المسلمين من أراضي فارس والروم وغيرهما.

نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

لفظ (النجم) في القرآن



من الأجرام السماوية التي تكرر ذكرها في القرآن، 
وجعلها سبحانه آيات  لخلقه، وعلامات يهتدي الناس بنورها، 
جِرم (النجم)، فما هي دلالات هذا اللفظ  في القرآن؟ 

تقول معاجم العربية: أصل النجم: الكوكب الطالع، يجمع على: نجوم.
 ونَجَمَ  نجوماً ونجماً: طلع، فصار النجم مرة اسماً، ومرة مصدراً.
ومنه شبه به طلوع النبات، والرأي، فقيل: نجم النبت، ونجم لي رأي

 ولفظ (النجم) ورد في القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة عشر موضعاً فقط، 
ورد في جميع  مواضعه بصيغة الاسم، ولم يرد بصيغة الفعل. 
وقد ورد في أربعة مواضع بصيغة  اسم جنس جمعي، منها قوله تعالى:
 {وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون} (النحل:16). 
وورد في تسعة مواضع في صيغة الجمع، منها قوله عز وجل: 
{وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها} (الأنعام:97). 

 ولفظ (النجم) ورد في القرآن الكريم على ثلاثة معان: 

 المعنى الأول: الكوكب المعروف الذي يظهر في السماء، 
من هذا قوله تعالى: {والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره}  (الأعراف:54)، 
فـ (النجوم) في الآية هي النجوم المعهودة للناس، وهي التي  تزين
 السماء،وتهدي الناس في ظلمات البر والبحر. 
وأكثر مجيء هذا اللفظ في  القرآن على هذا المعنى. 

 المعنى الثاني: نزول القرآن مفرقاً، 
جاء بحسب هذا المعنى قوله سبحانه: {والنجم إذا هوى} (النجم:1)، 
عن مجاهد، قال: القرآن إذا نزل. وقال الراغب الأصفهاني: 
القرآن المنزل المنجم قدَرَاً فقدَرَاً، ويعني بقوله: {هوى }: نزوله. 
وهذا على قول في تفسير الآية. وجاء على هذا أيضاً قوله عز وجل: 
{فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم} (الواقعة:75)، 
روى الطبري عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: 
نزل القرآن في ليلة القدر من السماء العليا إلى السماء الدنيا 
جملة واحدة، ثم فرق في السنين بعدُ. وتلا ابن عباس رضي 
الله عنهما هذه الآية: {فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم}، قال: نزل متفرقاً.

 وروى الطبري أيضاً عن عكرمة، في قوله: {فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم}، 
قال: أنزل الله القرآن نجوماً ثلاث آيات، وأربع آيات، وخمس آيات. 
وهذا أيضاً على قول في تفسير الآية. 

 المعنى الثالث: بمعنى النبت الذي لا ساق له، 
وبحسب هذا المعنى فُسِّر قوله تعالى: {والنجم والشجر يسجدان}  (الرحمن:6)،
 قالوا: فـ (النجم): ما لا ساق له. و(الشجر): كل نبت له ساق.  
عنى بالنجم في هذا الموضع: ما نَجَم من الأرض، مما ينبسط عليها، 
ولم يكن  على ساق، مثل البقل ونحوه. وقد روى الطبري عن ابن عباس 
رضي الله عنهما، في قوله: {والنجم}، قال: ما يبسط على الأرض. 
وروي أيضاً عن سعيد، قال: النجم كل شيء ذهب مع الأرض فرشاً. 
وروي عن السدي، قال: النجم: نبات الأرض. 
وهذا على قول في تفسير الآية. 

*

* والحاصل مما تقدم: أن لفظ (النجم) ورد في القرآن الكريم بمعنى 
الجِرم  السماوي المعهود، وفُسر في بعض مواضع وروده في القرآن 
بغير معناه الأصلي،  ففُسر تارة بمعنى نزول القرآن على فترات ودفعات، 
وفُسر أخرى بمعنى النبات  الذي لا ساق به. وهذان التفسيران للفظ (النجم)
 خُرج بهما عن أصل معنى هذا  اللفظ؛ لما ثبت من الآثار وكلام العرب،
 ولما اقتضاه السياق القرآني نفسه. 

نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

لفظ (الصدق) في القرآن




*لفظ (الصدق) من الألفاظ المحورية في القرآن الكريم، 
وأصحاب الصدق من ذوي المراتب العالية بحسب القرآن الكريم القائل: 
{ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين 
والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا} (النساء:69). 
فـ(الصديقون): قوم دون الأنبياء في الفضيلة، ودرجتهم بعد درجة النبيين.

ولبيان المراد من لفظ (الصدق)، ولتبيين المعاني التي ورد عليها هذا اللفظ  في القرآن الكريم، 
نخصص السطور التالية، بادئين بالمعنى اللغوي لمادة  (صدق).

قال ابن فارس: الصاد، والدال، والقاف أصل يدل  على قوة في الشيء، قولاً وغيره؛ 
من ذلك: الصدق خلاف الكذب، سمي لقوته في  نفسه؛ ولأن الكذب لا قوة له هو باطل. 
وأصل هذا من قولهم: شيء صِدْق، أي:  صُلب. ورمح صدق، أي: يصيب هدفه من غير أن يخطئه. 
ويقال: صدقوهم القتال، وفي  خلاف ذلك: كذبوهم.

و(الصدق) في الاصطلاح: مطابقة القولَ الضميرَ والمُخْبَر عنه معاً. 
ومتى انخرم شرط من ذلك لا يكون صدقاً تاماً.

وقد ورد لفظ (الصدق) في القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة وخمسين ومائة (153) موضع، 
جاء في واحد وثلاثين (31) بصيغة الفعل، نحو قوله تعالى: 
{ولقد صدقكم الله وعده} (آل عمران:152). 
وجاء في اثنين وعشرين ومائة (122) موضع بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله سبحانه: 
{والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به أولئك هم المتقون}  (الزمر:33). 
وأكثر ما ورد لفظ (الصدق) بصيغة جمع المذكر السالم المنصوب أو  المجرور، 
حيث جاء في خمسين موضعاً (50)، من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين} (التوبة:119).

وأكثر ما ورد لفظ (الصدق) باشتقاقاته المختلفة وصفاً للمؤمنين، أو فعلاً من  أفعال 
عباده الصالحين. وجاء من هذه المادة أيضاً بدرجة أقل بمعنى (الصدقة)  و(التصدق) 
بمعنى بذل المال على سبيل الوجوب أو الندب، وورد أيضاً بنحو أقل  من 
المعنيين المتقدمين (الصَّدُقات) بضم الدال، بمعنى مهر المرأة.

والحديث هنا ينصب بشكل رئيس على لفظ (الصدق) بالمعنى الأول، 
وهو المعنى  الذي يفيد صدق القول والفعل. فـ (الصدق) بحسب هذا المراد 
جاء في القرآن على  معان هي وفق التالي:

(الصادقون) بمعنى (النبيين)، و(الصدق) بمعنى (التبليغ)، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله عز وجل: {ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم} (الأحزاب:8)، 
أي: ليسأل الأنبياء عن تبليغهم الرسالة إلى قومهم.
قال القرطبي: ليسأل الأنبياء عن تبليغهم الرسالة إلى قومهم. 
وفي هذا تنبيه للعباد؛ أنه إذا كان الأنبياء يُسألون فكيف مَنْ سواهم.

(الصادقون) بمعنى الموحدين و(الصدق) بمعنى التوحيد، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله عز وجل: {هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم} (المائدة:119)، 
قال ابن عباس: يوم ينفع الموحدين توحيدهم. ويُحمل على هذا المعنى أيضاً قوله تعالى: 
{والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به} (الزمر:33)، 

(الصادقون) بمعنى الذين صدَّقت أقوالَهم أفعالُهم، 
جاء على هذا قوله سبحانه: {للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم 
وأموالهم يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا وينصرون الله ورسوله 
أولئك هم الصادقون} (الحشر:8)، 
قال ابن كثير: أي: هؤلاء الذين صدقوا قولهم بفعلهم، وهؤلاء هم سادات المهاجرين. 
وعلى هذا المعنى قوله عز وجل: {إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم 
يرتابوا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله أولئك هم الصادقون} (الحجرات:15). 

(الصادقون) بمعنى لزوم الصدق، 
جاء على هذا قوله عز وجل: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا 
مع الصادقين} (التوبة:119)، 
قال ابن كثير:  اصدقوا والزموا الصدق تكونوا مع أهله وتنجوا من المهالك ويجعل لكم 
فرجا من  أموركم، ومخرجاً. وأكثر ما جاء لفظ (الصدق) في القرآن على هذا المعنى.

(الصادقون) بمعنى العباد المؤمنين الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه، 
و(الصدق) بمعنى العهد، من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم} (الأحزاب:24)،
 قال الطبري: ليثيب الله أهل الصدق بصدقهم الله بما عاهدوه عليه، ووفائهم له به. 
ومن هذا القبيل قوله عز وجل: {من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه} (الأحزاب:23)، 
أي: حققوا العهد بما أظهروه من أفعالهم.

و(الصدق) يقال لما تجافى عنه الإنسان من حقه، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {وكتبنا عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين 
والأنف بالأنف والأذن بالأذن والسن بالسن والجروح قصاص 
فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له} (المائدة:45)، 
أي: من تجافى عنه وتنازل فهو كفارة له عن ذنوبه. وعلى هذا المعنى أيضاً قوله تعالى: 
{وإن كان ذو عسرة فنظرة إلى ميسرة وأن تصدقوا خير لكم} (البقرة:280)، 
فإنه أجرى ما يسامح به المعسر مجرى الصدقة.

وقد أمر سبحانه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسأله أن يجعل مدخله ومخرجه 
على الصدق، فقال: {وقل رب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق} (الإسراء:80). 
وأخبر عن خليله إبراهيم عليه السلام أنه سأله أن يجعل له 
{لسان صدق في الآخرين} (الشعراء:84). 
وبشر عباده أن لهم قدم صدق، فقال: {وبشر الذين آمنوا أن لهم قدم صدق عند ربهم} (يونس:2). 
وبشرهم أيضاً أنهم {في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر} (القمر:55).
 فهذه خمسة أشياء: مُدخل الصدق، ومُخرج الصدق، ولسان الصدق، ومقعد الصدق، وقدم الصدق. 

أما (مُدخل الصدق) و(مُخرجه) فقد تعددت الأقوال في المراد منهما، 
ورجح الطبري أن المراد: أدخلني (المدينة) {مدخل صدق}، وأخرجني من مكة {مخرج صدق}، 
وهذا قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وغيره من التابعين.

وأما (لسان الصدق) فهو الثناء الحسن من سائر الأمم بالصدق ليس 
بالكذب. قال ابن كثير: أي: واجعل لي ذكراً جميلاً بعدي، أُذكر به، ويُقتدى بي في الخير.

و(قدم الصدق) ذكر الطبري في المراد منه  أقوالاً، ورجح أن المراد أن لهم أعمالاً صالحة 
عند الله يستوجبون بها منه  الثواب. قال: وذلك أنه محكي عن العرب: 
"هؤلاء أهل القدم في الإسلام"، أي:  هؤلاء الذين قدموا فيه خيراً، فكان لهم فيه تقديم. 
ويقال: له عندي قدم صدق،  وقدم سوء، وذلك ما قدم إليه من خير أو شر.

و(مقعد الصدق) هو الجنة عند ربهم تبارك وتعالى، قال ابن كثير : 
أي: في دار كرامة الله ورضوانه وفضله، وامتنانه وجوده وإحسانه.

نخلص مما تقدم، أن لفظ (الصدق) من الألفاظ المحورية التي تواتر ذكرها 
في  القرآن الكريم باشتقاقات مختلفة وتصريفات متعددة، وقد ورد هذا اللفظ -في  الأغلب- 
وصفاً للمؤمنين بالله حق الإيمان، مع الإشارة إلى أن ألفاظ  (الصدقة)، و(التصدق)، و(المتصدقين)، 
ونحو ذلك من الألفاظ التي تدخل تحت لفظ  (الصدق)، قد جاءت في مواضع عديدة من القرآن الكريم 
تفيد معنى البذل  والعطاء.
*نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## ماما زوزو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
موضوع رائع وجميل
*
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## فراشة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
> موضوع رائع وجميل
> *


كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك الكريم ماما زوزو
مرحبا بكِ دائما
دمتِ في حفظ الله
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

لفظ (العبرة) في القرآن




[h=3]لفظ (العبرة) في القرآن الكريم -كغيره من الألفاظ القرآنية- يستحث  الباحث 
على التأمل في دلالته اللغوية، ويستوقف الناظر لمعرفة أبعاده  القرآنية، 
ويُعدُّ بامتياز من المصطلحات القرآنية ذات الدلالات الخاصة.

وقبل تفصيل القول في دلالة هذا اللفظ في موارده القرآنية، 
نستبق ذلك ببيان دلالته من الناحية اللغوية.

تفيد معاجم اللغة أن الأصل في مادة (عبر) الدلالة على النفوذ والمضيِّ في  الشيء. 
يقال: عبرت النهر عبوراً: قطعته من شاطئ إلى شاطئ. 
وكذلك الطريق:  قطعته من جانب إلى جانب. ويقال: عَبَر الكتاب: إذا تدبره في نفسه، 
ولم يرفع  صوته بقراءته. وعَبِرَ عَبَراً: جرت دمعته. وعَبَّر عما في نفسه: 
أعرب  وبيَّن بالكلام. واعتبر الشيء: اختبره وامتحنه. واعتبر به: اتعظ. ويقال: 
استعبر فلان: إذا جرت عَبْرته.مار. والعبرة:  الاعتبار بما مضى.
وواضح أن الأصل اللغوي لهذا اللفظ يدل على الانتقال من جهة إلى أخرى، 
إما  انتقالاً ماديًّا، وإما انتقالاً معنويًّا. فما هي دلالته في القرآن  الكريم؟

جاء لفظ (عبر) وما اشتق منه في القرآن الكريم في تسعة  مواضع، 
موضعين منها بصيغة الفعل، أحدهما: قوله تعالى في قصة يوسف عليه السلام 
ورؤيا ملك مصر: {إن كنتم للرؤيا تعبرون} (يوسف:43). 
والثاني: قوله سبحانه: {فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار} (الحشر:2). 
وجاء في سبعة مواضع بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب} (يوسف:111).

ولفظ (عبر) في القرآن الكريم بمشتقاته جاء على أربعة معان رئيسة:

المعنى الأول: بمعنى تعبير الرؤيا المنامية، 
وذلك في موضع واحد في القرآن، وهو قوله تعالى: 
{وقال  الملك إني أرى سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات 
خضر وأخر  يابسات يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في رؤياي إن كنتم للرؤيا تعبرون} (يوسف:43)، 
فملك مصر يطلب من حاشيته أن يُعبِّروا له ما رأه في منامه، أي: أخبروني بحكم هذه الرؤيا. 

المعنى الثاني: بمعنى العبور في الطريق، 
جاء ذلك في موضع واحد في القرآن، هو قوله سبحانه: 
{يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى حتى تعلموا ما تقولون 
ولا جنبا إلا عابري سبيل حتى تغتسلوا}  (النساء:43). 
فـ (العابر السبيل) المجتازه مروراً. والمراد من الآية هنا  نهي المؤمنين عن قربان 
المساجد حال الجنابة، لكن يجوز للجُنُب ومن في حكمه  -كالحائض والنفساء- 
عبورها لقضاء حاجة، لا على سبيل المكث والإقامة.

المعنى الثالث: بمعنى الدليل، 
جاء ذلك في ثلاث آيات:أولها: قوله عز وجل: 
{يقلب الله الليل والنهار إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الأبصار} (النور:44)، 
أي: إن في إنزال المطر والبَرَد، وتقليب الليل والنهار لدليلاً على عظمته تعالى.

ثانيها: قوله سبحانه: {وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه من 
بين فرث ودم لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين} (النحل:66)، 
يقول سبحانه: إن لكم -أيها الناس- في هذه الأنعام التي سخرها لكم لآية 
ودلالة على قدرة خالقها، وحكمته، ولطفه، ورحمته.

ثالثها: قوله تعالى: {وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها 
ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون}  (المؤمنون:21)، 
أي: وإن لكم -أيها الناس- في الأنعام لعبرة تعتبرون بها،  فتعرفون بها أيادي الله عندكم، 
وقدرته على ما يشاء، وأنه الذي لا يمتنع  عليه شيء أراده، ولا يعجزه شيء شاءه.

وهذه الآيات الثلاث بمعنى قوله عز وجل: {إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل 
والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب} (آل عمران:190).

المعنى الرابع: بمعنى الاعتبار والاتعاظ، 
وهو المعنى الأكثر حضوراً في القرآن، جاء ذلك في أربع آيات:
الأولى: قوله تعالى: {هو الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من  أهل الكتاب من ديارهم 
لأول الحشر ما ظننتم أن يخرجوا وظنوا أنهم مانعتهم  حصونهم من الله 
فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب يخربون  بيوتهم 
بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار}  (الحشر:2). 
أي: انظروا -يا معشر أولي العقول والأفهام- إلى من فعل ما فعل، فعوقب بما 
عوقب به، فتجنبوا مثل صنيعهم؛ لئلا ينـزل بكم من البلاء مثل ما  نزل بأولئك.

الثانية: قوله سبحانه: {قد كان لكم آية في فئتين  التقتا فئة تقاتل في سبيل الله 
وأخرى كافرة يرونهم مثليهم رأي العين والله  يؤيد بنصره من يشاء 
إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الأبصار} (آل عمران:13)، 
المعنى كما قال ابن كثير:  إن في ذلك لَمُعْتَبَرًا لمن له بصيرة وفَهْم، يهتدي 
به إلى حكم الله  وأفعاله، وقدره الجاري بنصر عباده المؤمنين في 
هذه الحياة الدنيا، ويوم  يقوم الأشهاد.

الثالثة: قوله عز وجل: {لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب ما كان حديثا يفترى 
ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل كل شيء وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون}  (يوسف:111)، 
أي: لقد كان في خبر المرسلين مع قومهم، وكيف أنجينا المؤمنين،  
وأهلكنا الكافرين عبرة لأولي العقول السليمة يعتبرون بها، وموعظة يتعظون  بها.

الرابعة: قوله تعالى: {إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى} (النازعات:26)، أي: 
إن في العقوبة التي عاقب الله بها فرعون في عاجل الدنيا، وفي أخذه إياه نكال 
الآخرة والأولى، عظة ومُعْتَبَرًا لمن يخاف الله، ويخشى عقابه.


والحاصل، أن لفظ (عبر) بمشتقاته ورد في القرآن الكريم على معنىً رئيس، 
هو  معنى (الاعتبار) و(الاتعاظ) بما حصل للأقوام السابقة.
 وجاء بنحو أقل بمعنى  (الدليل) على عظمة الله سبحانه وقدرته. 
وأقل ما جاء بمعنى تعبير (الرؤيا)  المنامية، ومعنى (العبور) المادي. 
وكل هذه المعاني تشترك في أصل الدلالة  اللغوية لهذا اللفظ، وهو معنى 
المضيِّ في الشيء، والانتقال منه إلى غيره،  انتقالاً ماديًّا أو معنويًّا.

ونختم الحديث عن لفظ (العبرة) بما رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب "التفكر والاعتبار" 
عن الشيخ أبي سليمان الداراني، قال: إني لأخرج من منـزلي، فما يقع بصري على شيء 
إلا رأيت لله علي فيه نعمة، أو لي فيه عبرة.

نتابع إن شاء الله

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (البر) في القرآن



ثمة ألفاظ في القرآن الكريم إذا طرقت سمعك فتحت لك آفاقاً واسعة من  المعاني، وأفاضت عليك كثيراً من الدلالات، 
من ذلك لفظ (البر)، فما حقيقة  هذا اللفظ لغة، وما هي الدلالات التي جاء عليها في القرآن الكريم؟ :

ذكر ابن فارس في "مقاييسه" أن مادة (برَّ) بتشديد الراء تفيد أربعة أصول: 

الأول: الصدق.الثاني: خلاف البحر.
الثالث: حكاية صوت. وهو البربرة: كثرة الكلام، والجلبة باللسان. 
الرابع: اسم نبات. منه البُرُّ: وهي الحنطة، الواحدة: بُرَّة. 

ولفظ (البر) ورد في القرآن الكريم في اثنين وثلاثين موضعاً، 
جاء في ثلاثين منها بصيغة الاسم، من ذلك قوله تعالى: 
{أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم} (البقرة:44)، 
وجاء في موضعين فقط بصيغة الفعل، الأول: قوله عز وجل: {ولا تجعلوا الله 
عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا وتتقوا} (البقرة:224). 

والثاني: قوله تعالى: {لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين 
ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم} (الممتحنة:8).

ولفظ (البر) ورد في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، هي:
الأول: البَرُّ -بفتح الباء- خلاف البحر، 
جاء على هذا المعنى في عدة مواضع من ذلك قوله تعالى: {ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر} (القصص:41). 
وقوله عز وجل: {وحرم عليكم صيد البر ما دمتم حرما} (المائدة:96). 
وأكثر ما جاء لفظ {البر} على هذا المعنى في القرآن الكريم.

الثاني: البَرُّ -بفتح الباء- اسم من أسماء الله، بمعنى اللطيف، 
جاء على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: {إنه هو البر الرحيم} (الطور:28)، 
يعني: اللطيف بعباده. روى الطبري عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قوله: {إنه هو البر}، 
يقول: اللطيف. وليس غيره في القرآن الكريم على هذا المعنى. 

الثالث: البَرُّ -بفتح الباء- الصدق في فعل ما أمر الله، وترك ما نهى عنه، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين} (المطففين:18)،
 {الأبرار} جمع بَرٍّ: وهم الذين صدقوا الله بأداء فرائضه، واجتناب محارمه.
 نظيره قوله تعالى: {إن الأبرار لفي نعيم} (الانفطار:13)،
 أي: إن الذين صدقوا بأداء فرائض الله، واجتناب معاصيه لفي نعيم الجنان، ينعمون فيها. 
ومنه أيضاً قوله عز وجل: {إن الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا}
 (الإنسان:5)، يعني: المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم، المطيعين لربهم. 

الرابع: البِرُّ -بكسر الباء- بمعنى طاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى} (المائدة:2)، 
أي: تعاونوا على طاعة الله، وفعل ما يُرضيه. وعلى هذا المعنى أيضاً قوله عز وجل: 
{إن الأبرار لفي نعيم} (الانفطار:13)، أي: إن أهل طاعة الله في مقام النعيم. 
وقوله تعالى: {أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم} (البقرة:44)
 مراد به هذا المعنى كما ذكر الطبري وغيره. 
ومن هذا القبيل أيضاً قوله عز وجل في وصف الملائكة: {كرام بررة}
 (عبس:16)، أي: مطيعين، جمع بار. 

الخامس: البِرُّ -بكسر الباء- بمعنى الجنة، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون} (البقرة:92)، 
روى وكيع في "تفسيره" عن عمرو بن ميمون، قال: {البر} الجنة. قال 
الطبري: "قال كثير من أهل التأويل: (البر) الجنة؛ لأن بِرَّ الله بعبده في الآخرة، إكرامه إياه بإدخاله الجنة". 

السادس: البِرُّ -بكسر الباء- بمعنى فعل الخير، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل 
المشرق والمغرب} (البقرة:177)، قال البغوي: "{البر} كل عمل خير يفضي بصاحبه إلى الجنة". 
وبحسب هذا المعنى قوله سبحانه: {ولا تجعلوا الله عرضة لأيمانكم أن تبروا 
وتتقوا وتصلحوا بين الناس} (البقرة:224)، 

السابع: البِرُّ -بكسر الباء- بمعنى الإحسان إلى الغير، 
من ذلك قوله عز وجل: {لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم 
يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم} (الممتحنة:8)، قال ابن 
كثير: أي: تحسنوا إليهم. وعلى هذا قوله تعالى في وصف النبي يحيى 
عليه السلام: {وبرا بوالديه}  (مريم:14)، أي: 
باراً لطيفاً بهما، محسناً إليهما. وبعضهم فسر (البر) في  الآية الأخيرة بمعنى (الطاعة)، 
أي: كان مطيعاً لوالديه، غير عاقٍّ بهما.  وهذا القول لازم القول بالإحسان إليهما.


وحاصل الأمر: أن تتبع لفظ {البر} في القرآن   الكريم يُظْهِرُ أن هذا اللفظ جاء في أكثر مواضعه القرآنية 
بمعنى (البَّر)   الذي هو خلاف البحر، وهو معنى مادي بحت. وجاء بمعانٍ أُخر، منها: فعل   الخير، 
اسم من أسماء الله تعالى، اسم للجَنَّة، طاعة الله، الإحسان للغير،   الصدق بالالتزام بما شرع الله فعلاً ونهياً.

نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------


## اليمامة

" واسجد واقترب "

تهوي إلى الأرض
فتقترب من السماء!

----------


## اليمامة

﴿ وأن ليس للإنسان إلّا ما سعى ﴾ 
اعمل لنجاة نفسك الآن ..
ولا تنتظر أحداً  يوزّع عنك مصاحفاً ..
أو يحفر لك بئرًا بعد وفاتك!

----------


## فراشة

> " واسجد واقترب "
> 
> تهوي إلى الأرض
> فتقترب من السماء!


كل الشكر لمرورك ندى 
أهلا بكِ وبمشاركاتك




> ﴿ وأن ليس للإنسان إلّا ما سعى ﴾ 
> اعمل لنجاة نفسك الآن ..
> ولا تنتظر أحداً  يوزّع عنك مصاحفاً ..
> أو يحفر لك بئرًا بعد وفاتك!

----------


## فراشة

*لفظ (الخوف) في القرآن

*

(الخوف) حالة نفسية وجسدية تنتاب الإنسان عند توقع مكروه لدليل مظنون، 
أو معلوم، ويضاده الأمن، ويستعمل في الأمور الدنيوية والأخروية. 
 و(الخوف) من الله أجلُّ منازل العابدين، وكل واحد إذا خفته هربت منه إلا  الله، 
فإنك إذا خفته هربت إليه. و(الخوف) من الله لا يراد به ما يخطر  بالبال من الرعب، 
كاستشعار الخوف من الأسد ونحوه، بل إنما يراد به الكف عن  المعاصي واختيار 
الطاعات؛ ولذلك قيل: لا يُعَدُّ خائفاً من لم يكن للذنوب  تاركاً. 
والخوف المحمود الصادق: ما حال بين صاحبه ومحارم الله، 
فإذا تجاوز  ذلك خيف منه اليأس والقنوط. 

ولفظ (الخوف) تردد في القرآن الكريم بكثرة، ونحاول فيما يلي التعرف 
على  دلالته في القرآن، ونستبين المعاني التي ورد عليها، 
بادئين ببيان معناه  اللغوي. 
 (الخوف) من حيث الأصل اللغوي يدل على الذعر والفزع؛ يقال: 
خفت الشيء خوفاً،  وخيفة، ومخافة: إذا توقع حلول مكروه، أو فوت محبوب. ويقال: 
خافه على كذا،  وخاف منه، وخاف عليه، فهو خائف. ويقال: تخوَّف الشيء: تنقَّصَه. 
وتخوَّف  فلاناً حقه: تنقَّصَه حقه. 
 
ولفظ (الخوف) ورد في القرآن الكريم في أربعة وعشرين ومائة موضع (124)، 
جاء  في سبعة وثمانين منها (87) بصيغة الفعل، من ذلك قوله عز وجل: 
{إني أخاف الله رب العالمين} (المائدة:28)، 
وجاء في سبعة وثلاثين موضعاً (37) بصيغة الاسم، 
من ذلك قوله تعالى: {فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم} (البقرة:38).
 وقُرِنَ (الخوف) في مواضع كثيرة في القرآن بـ (لا) الناهية، وبـ (لا) النافية، 
فمثال الأول قوله عز وجل: {لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين} (القصص:25)، 
ومثال الثاني قوله سبحانه: {فلا يخاف ظلما ولا هضما} (طه:112).
 
ولفظ (الخوف) ورد في القرآن الكريم على سبعة معان:
 
الأول: بمعنى الخوف من العدو، 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف} (البقرة:155)، 
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: يعني خوف العدو. نظيره قوله تبارك وتعالى: 
{الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف} (قريش:4)
 
الثاني: بمعنى الحرب والقتال، 
ومنه قوله سبحانه: {فإذا جاء الخوف} (الأحزاب:19)، أي: إذا حضر البأس، 
وجاء القتال خافوا الهلاك والقتل. نظيره في الآية نفسها قوله تعالى: 
*{فإذا ذهب الخوف} (الأحزاب:19)، أي: إذا انقطعت الحرب واطمأنوا، 
سلطوا ألسنتهم عليكم. قال ابن عاشور:
ولا يُعرف إطلاق (الخوف) على (الحرب) قبل القرآن.
 
الثالث: بمعنى القتل والهزيمة، 
ومنه قوله عز وجل: {وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف} (النساء:83)، 
*ذكر البغوي أن {الخوف} في هذه الآية بمعنى: القتل أو الهزيمة. 
وقال الطبري: تخوفهم من عدوهم بإصابة عدوهم منهم.
 
الرابع: بمعنى العلم والدراية، 
وهذا كثير، منه قوله عز وجل: {فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما} (البقرة:182)، 
قال البغوي: أي: عَلِمَ من موص. ومثله قوله تعالى: 
{وإن امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا} (النساء:128)، 
 
الخامس: بمعنى الظن، 
ومنه قوله عز وجل: {إلا أن يخافا ألا يقيما حدود الله} (البقرة:229)، 
أي: يظنا. وفي قراءة أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه: (إلا أن يظنا ألا يقيما حدود الله). 
نظيره قوله سبحانه: {فإن خفتم ألا يقيما حدود الله} (البقرة:229)، أي: ظننتم. 
 
السادس: بمعنى الخوف نفسه، 
ومنه قوله تعالى: {ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون} (آل عمران:170)، 
قال الطبري :  لا خوف عليهم؛ لأنهم قد أمنوا عقاب الله، وأيقنوا برضاه عنهم، 
فقد أمنوا  الخوف الذي كانوا يخافونه من ذلك في الدنيا. 
نظيره قوله عز وجل: {ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا} (فصلت:30)، 
أي: لا تخافوا ما تقدمون عليه من بعد مماتكم،والأمثلة القرآنية بحسب هذا  المعنى كثيرة.
 
السابع: بمعنى النقص، 
ومنه قوله سبحانه: {أو يأخذهم على تخوف} (النحل:47)، 
قال مجاهد:  على تنقص، أي: ينقص من أطرافهم ونواحيهم الشيء بعد الشيء، 
حتى يهلك  جميعهم، يقال: تخوفه الدهر وتخونه: إذا نقصه، وأخذ ماله وحشمه. 
ويقال: هذا  لغة بني هزيل. وفي الآية معنى آخر ذكره ابن كثير، 
وهو أن يأخذهم الله في حال خوفهم من أَخْذِه لهم، فإنه يكون أبلغ وأشد 
حالة الأخذ؛ فإن حصول ما يُتوقع مع الخوف شديد. 
ولم يأت (الخوف) في القرآن  بحسب هذا المعنى إلا في الآية التي ذكرناها.
 
*********

حاصل القول: إن لفظ (الخوف) جاء في القرآن الكريم على عدة معان، 
أهمها  معنى (الحرب)، و(العدو)، و(العلم)، و(الظن)، 
وأكثر ما جاء بمعنى (الخوف)  نفسه، وهو الحالة النفسية التي تنتاب 
الإنسان جراء توقع ما يَرِدُ من  المكروه، أو يفوت من المحبوب.

*نتابع إن شاء الله*

----------

